# Warhammer 40k Megathread



## Brett89 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I bought their big novel book, the 760 page long one. I like it very much, and I like the artes and paintings made from it. Well, maybe I'm childish 
Does anyone like it here?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2007)

You're a nerd! Just joking, I play Magic The Gathering, but Warhammer is just too expensive for me. The artwork for both games is excellent!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 26, 2007)

I used to play Games Workshop stuff in my early teens, but then guitar and school started getting in the way...


----------



## Pauly (Apr 26, 2007)

I liked the concept and art, but never cared for the actual game side lol.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 26, 2007)

I was into it a little while back, spent a bunch of money on it, then quit because it was way too hard finding people to play with (because it costs so much money). But I still have my army of Salamander space marines somewhere in case I ever get the urge to play again. 
I didn't laugh at any of the scenes of him painting miniatures in the 40 Year Old virgin cuz I had been there, done that ahaha


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 27, 2007)

I've played both Fantasy and 40k for ages I was actually offered a Web Development job b Games Workshop a couple of years ago but passed because the DC/Baltimore area is ass incarnate.

I prefer Fantasy to 40k In 40k I play Dark Eldar and Imperial Guard

For good 40k Novels any of hte stuff By Dan Abnet is fantastic (I like the Inquisitor Series and Gaunt's Ghosts kicks all kind of ass) 

Not sure if MMORPG's are your thing but i started a guild For Warhammer Online 
http://www.nulnhighwayboys.com We are probably the largest order guild (good guys) out now and the site gets a ton of traffic


----------



## Tombinator (May 2, 2007)

I've read the original versions, which were seperated into 3 different books more than a decade ago, and actually still have them. I picked up the new compiled version. It has two new tie in stories, which is a nice treat. I'm a little more than halfway through, but still reading many other books simultaneously. The author has quite the vocabulary. Just wish the editor was a bit more thorough though, since I've already bumped into quite a few typos, and they didn't seem to go back and fix them in this new edition.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

Is totally radical.

Chaos Marines FTW \m/


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 14, 2008)

All_&#165;our_Bass and I played it a lot in high school. Thousand Sons>all. Well, actually I'm>all, seeing as I won even with different armies  A&#165;B is a recovering Nid Hive Tyrant.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

haha, awesome. Im going on 8 years of playing now... im such a nerd...

- Chaos Marines
- Daemonhunters
- Witch Hunters
- Black Templars
- Dark Angels
- Tyranids
- Tau
- Eldar

i was playing with all at one point..


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

<_<

>_>

<_<

>_<

~ Wordbearers (just new )
~ Daemonhunters wub
~ Cadian Imperial Guard (Sold on)
~ Space Marines (my first army)

I only really play against my cousin (who I sold my IG to) but when I get better at using my traitor marines I might enter a tournament or two. I like Warhammer 40K but I get this weird feeling when I go into games-workshop. They just care WAAAAAY too much about it...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, i love reading through the books, i think so far as back story goes and coming up with a history, they did a truly fine job at making one up. Also disturbing. 

Witch Hunters and Chaos Marines are the most awesome for me


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> yeah, i love reading through the books, i think so far as back story goes and coming up with a history, they did a truly fine job at making one up. Also disturbing.
> 
> Witch Hunters and Chaos Marines are the most awesome for me



Yeah, traitors rock socks. Especially Obliterators. And Chaos Space Marines are easily the best non-Daemonhunter troops choice. 

I never really _got_ Witchhunters as an army. I'm not a fan of any of the models. Especially Sisters of Battle. 

I'm much more a Daemonhunter guy myself. I mean, case in point: Grey Knight Terminators.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

hahaha, yeah. The Inquisitors and the artwork for the Witch hunters is what really got me into them. Theyre just so incredibly fucked up. Its beautiful 

Having said that, and having collected Daemonunters, i agree, the terminators are possibly teh coolest.. except for Abaddon... _NOTHING_ is cooler than Abaddon...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> hahaha, yeah. The Inquisitors and the artwork for the Witch hunters is what really got me into them. Theyre just so incredibly fucked up. Its beautiful
> 
> Having said that, and having collected Daemonunters, i agree, the terminators are possibly teh coolest.. except for Abaddon... _NOTHING_ is cooler than Abaddon...



Hmmm... Pass on Abaddon I'm afraid...  Can't stand that model.





The only Traitor Marine special character I'd get would be my ole pal Typhus. 






Or maybe Ahriman. But Typhus is a (filthy, plague ridden) tank so I'd go for him meself.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

but abaddon kills ANYTHING (even the necron guys with the 3+ invulnerable save) if you wound once  I painted mine better colours... not as well, but better colours. As for witch hunters, just look through the book. Its so twisted.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

Fucking yes!


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2008)

Dark Angels FTW!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

Randy said:


> Dark Angels FTW!



Dark Angels are the emos of WH40K.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 14, 2008)

i respect warhammer, but i play WoW.
they advertise only 40 lvls, but everyone who plays say lvling up once in war is like lvling up twice in WOW. but i guess its easier since you get xp from pvp. and it would be cool to have rvr in WoW but all servers would crash.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dark Angels are the emos of WH40K.



Dark Angels Venerable Dreadnought






And Master of the Ravenwing






_They both disagree with you._


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

Never played the game, the rules messed with me head, but i like the backstory, i adore the models and i used to paint em both for other people and as ornament types in me room.

The look of disdain i'd get when i went in games workshop and explained that i don't collect any one army, and just paint n display the ones i thought looked cool often made me wonder why the bother over it though.

And only games workshop could come up with 5 or so names for "green"


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2008)

hahaha, yeah i agree thta the guys who _work_ at games workshop are way too into it in all the wrong ways, but the models are pretty damn awesome, and like you said the back story is just incredible.

Honestly i think theyve done a way more amazing job at creating a world and whatnot than any game developer, movie director/writer, oreven artist really..its incredible. Having said that, directors etc. dont have like 20 years to fine tune and hone their work...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i respect warhammer, but i play WoW.
> they advertise only 40 lvls, but everyone who plays say lvling up once in war is like lvling up twice in WOW. but i guess its easier since you get xp from pvp. and it would be cool to have rvr in WoW but all servers would crash.



Erm... We're not really talking about Warhammer online. Kinda more the table top version and the 40K universe, not the fantasy. 



Randy said:


> Dark Angels Venerable Dreadnought
> 
> And Master of the Ravenwing
> 
> _They both disagree with you._



"OMG!!! We've got such a _dark_ and _terrible_ secret that no one can find out about it! And we must forever hunt down all those with the knowledge of it and... *whispers (but in a manly way cos he's a fucking space marine, innit?)* we must hunt down all The Fallen or we shall never be forgived. "



Marneus Calgar disagrees with YOU! 








Petef2007 said:


> Never played the game, the rules messed with me head, but i like the backstory, i adore the models and i used to paint em both for other people and as ornament types in me room.
> 
> The look of disdain i'd get when i went in games workshop and explained that i don't collect any one army, and just paint n display the ones i thought looked cool often made me wonder why the bother over it though.
> 
> And only games workshop could come up with 5 or so names for "green"



I think that the rules are very easy to get once you start playing the game. Try it. Just go slowly and you'll be grand. 

And yeah, the guys in Games-Workshop can be wankers a hell of a lot of the time. It's actually nuts how much they care about Warhammer. To them it isn't a hobby, it's really weird and I can't get my head around it myself. 



Demoniac said:


> hahaha, yeah i agree thta the guys who _work_ at games workshop are way too into it in all the wrong ways, but the models are pretty damn awesome, and like you said the back story is just incredible.
> 
> Honestly i think theyve done a way more amazing job at creating a world and whatnot than any game developer, movie director/writer, oreven artist really..its incredible. Having said that, directors etc. dont have like 20 years to fine tune and hone their work...



 Totally agreed 100&#37;. Easily the best story-line/universe/whatever that has ever been created. If done properly it could very well be the greatest series of films ever made (but you know that someone would fuck it up of course...).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 15, 2008)

The new Tyranid codex makes it possible to use them in battle as they are depicted in the stories-totally unstoppable hordes of mutant madness. Plus the new models are SICK.



ZeroSignal said:


> Hmmm... Pass on Abaddon I'm afraid...  Can't stand that model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What, no love for Kharne The Berzerker?


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 15, 2008)

A&#165;B's just trying to make it look like the rules were the only reason I won all the time  Nah, he's actually a perfectly good player. You should have seen some of the people we went to school with who played all the time, had huge armies, and STILL couldn't paint or play for shit.

I actually used one of the Inquisitor (person, not the game Inquisitor) models as a Thousand Sons character. I'll post a horrible low-res pic in a minute.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hmmm... Pass on Abaddon I'm afraid...  Can't stand that model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What, no love for Kharne The Berzerker?


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 15, 2008)

I couldn't find the model (which is freaking me out! it should be RIGHT here), but this is an old and even more scarily blurry picture than the one I was about to take.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 15, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1245144 said:


> What, no love for Kharne The Berzerker?



Nope, one of the worst models ever made. It's so dated it isn't even funny.



All_¥our_Bass;1245157 said:


> What, no love for Kharne The Berzerker?



Again, it's one of the worst models ever made. It's so dated it isn't even funny.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah Kharne looks like one of the 2nd edition Fantasy Chaos models... too bulky and out of proportion. I (personally) am still a big fan of the old Tyranid Lictor models, the ones that were like 20cm tall cos of the huge-ass claws on their backs 

I still like dark angels  But they just dont compare to the Black Templars. "You are a user of the powers of the warp, you must be purged with holy fire" [followed by death...]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 15, 2008)

Why hasn't Arktan posted in here yet? He posted some awesome stuff on my profile page just now. 

And he still won't tell me what fucking chapter of Space Marines he uses!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2008)

Using less than 1 paragraph, someone summarize the back story for me.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Using less than 1 paragraph, someone summarize the back story for me.



impossible 

I still have my army of Space Marines around somewhere.. was painting them up as Salamanders and actually got pretty good at it. I had more fun making my army than actually playing though.. my only competition was my brother and man he sucked. I think he played as the Imperial Guard.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2008)

sakeido said:


> impossible
> 
> I still have my army of Space Marines around somewhere.. was painting them up as Salamanders and actually got pretty good at it. I had more fun making my army than actually playing though.. my only competition was my brother and man he sucked. I think he played as the Imperial Guard.



Yeah. I'm not super "into" the story, or gameplay. I just love building them, and painting them.

Speaking of Imperial Guard, my brother-in-law just got a Baneblade that he's been converting for Chaos. Maybe I'll post some pics when it's done.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Using less than 1 paragraph, someone summarize the back story for me.



Totally impossible.

Well... Maybe not... 
_
"The Warhammer 40,000 game world is a space opera that takes place in a gothic science-fantasy universe.[2] Set approximately 40,000 years from now (as the year 40,999 is taken as the 'present' time), most of the major storylines that provide the backdrop and history span over millennia.

Central to the Warhammer 40,000 universe are the Space Marines, somewhat anachronistic combinations of genetically enhanced super-soldiers with world-destroying firepower, and crusading knights with an unswerving, fanatical loyalty to the God-Emperor. While Space Marines act as the special forces of the Imperium, the bulk of mankind's military power is found in the Imperial Guard, which consist of billions of regiments, each thousands of soldiers strong.[3]

Much of the Milky Way galaxy is controlled by the Imperium of Man, though it is not the only galactic power. Other races include the Orks, a barbaric humanoid green-skinned semi-fungoid race; the Eldar, survivors of an ancient fallen civilization reminiscent of classic fantasy Elves;[4] the Tau, a young and technologically sophisticated civilisation of aliens that work for the greater good; the Necrons, soulless living metal constructs tricked into slavery by star gods; and the Tyranids, an all-consuming, all-organic, bio-engineered, extragalactic hive-swarm.[5] Each of these races have playable armies. Other playable armies include the Witch Hunters and Daemonhunters, both members of the Imperium, as well as the Dark Eldar and Daemons of Chaos, which are related to the Eldar and Chaos Space Marines respectively."_

Also, further reading:

Games Workshop

And:

Warhammer 40,000 species - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


sakeido said:


> impossible
> 
> I still have my army of Space Marines around somewhere.. was painting them up as Salamanders and actually got pretty good at it. I had more fun making my army than actually playing though.. my only competition was my brother and man he sucked. I think he played as the Imperial Guard.



 What you don't realise is that he's probably not at all that bad. Every dead Guardsman brings him one step closer to victory. 

And besides, Guardsmen are humans just like you and me. Marines (loyalist and traitor) are biologically engineered, heavily armed and armoured killing machines.

Case in point:
Guardsmen <--> Traitor Marine





So go easy on the poor buggers!


----------



## Neil (Oct 15, 2008)

lol

I do love 40k, but painting and converting some of the incredible models much more than actually playing the game (never got into it, too many rules and just a bit too geeky)

Orks are my fav, they f**king rule (I won all the matches I ever played with them)
I made my own chapter of space marines, dont really like following paint schemes (although they were mostly based on dark angles/salamanders)

I hope to one day get back into it making the models, but its just too damn expensive.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> Speaking of Imperial Guard, my brother-in-law just got a Baneblade that he's been converting for Chaos. Maybe I'll post some pics when it's done.



Good lord!  Well if he's gonna paint it Traitor Marine colours then tell him to paint it Word Bearers' colours. Not that I'm biased or anything.

Although, I'd be interested in seeing his take on Traitor Guard colours.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 15, 2008)

Neil said:


> lol
> 
> I do love 40k, but painting and converting some of the incredible models much more than actually playing the game (never got into it, too many rules and just a bit too geeky)
> 
> ...



I find that the internet is the best place to get cheap Warhammer stuff. Check out some eBay shops out there. that should get you started.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 15, 2008)

I just could never get into the game, far to expensive and time consuming (painting) so I got into Heroscape which is basically a poor mans warhammer, and it kicks ass.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I just could never get into the game, far to expensive and time consuming (painting) so I got into Heroscape which is basically a poor mans warhammer, and it kicks ass.


 
Thats the reason i have bought no warhammer for at least 3 years... so god damn expensive.

I went through a phase where i was converting Fantasy Undead guys, it was radical as, and they were pretty cool, its so easy to do with skeletons 

As for the game, its easy once you _know_ the rules, its learning them thats an absolute bitch. Also finding someone good to play. I played on of my mates a few times, who collects necrons and Daemonhunters, and i beat him both times. Witch Hunters Vs. Necrons, and Chaos Marines (Black Legion) Vs. Daemonhunters. It was good fun  The Defilers cannon is so fun for destroying _ENTIRE UNITS OF DAEMONHUNTERS _lol!! I wiped out an entire unit in one shot. He was not happy.

And the Arco Flagellants in teh Witch Hunters codex are insane... flailing, whipping, mutated, modified ex-people with buzzsaws where there hands should be and way too many attacks...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Thats the reason i have bought no warhammer for at least 3 years... so god damn expensive.
> 
> I went through a phase where i was converting Fantasy Undead guys, it was radical as, and they were pretty cool, its so easy to do with skeletons
> 
> ...



It's not as expensive as you might think. I get my stuff over the internet and you can get a Battleforce boxed set for 57 and no shipping from Maelstrom Games. I spent nearly 100 and I've got a 1500 point Traitor Marine army. 

(Just so you know...

1 Khrone Lord
5 Possessed Marines
10 Chaos Space Marines
8 Chaos Space Marines
9 Khrone Berzerkers
1 Chaos Rhino (for the Berzerkers and the Lord)
1 Chaos Predator (w/ Las Cannons everywhere... )
3 Chaos Obliterators )


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Warhammer gameplay has always interested me, but I'm very put-off by the assembling and painting of the units, I just want to play! 

Is there any comparable game without all of the foreplay?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2008)

Not really. Games Workshop used to make a couple of board games (ACTUAL board games) usingf the same miniatures, but you didnt have to paint them and so forth... they just arent as good imo tho... also relics of the late 80's...

Its not too bad putting them together, but painting them can be hard. Im still not really good, im more into the book art and the playing anyways tho. You should play dude, its really really fun. Like chess, but better, with some of the raddest story ever.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Eh, I don't think I can be arsed to spend a ton of money on something that needs to be assembled and painted, but that's just me. 

I've spent enough money on MTG!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2008)

ah well, maybe later


----------



## sakeido (Oct 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What you don't realise is that he's probably not at all that bad. Every dead Guardsman brings him one step closer to victory.
> 
> And besides, Guardsmen are humans just like you and me. Marines (loyalist and traitor) are biologically engineered, heavily armed and armoured killing machines.
> 
> ...



He already had about four times as many guys as I did. He just didn't have the tactics


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2008)

Imperial guard are so fucking fun to play with if you know how to use them. but you do HAVE to know how to use them... or use an entire army of tanks including 4 baneblades and 4 basilisks


----------



## sworth9411 (Oct 16, 2008)

Traitorous Imperial Guard with a Radical Inquisitor Ally and a Daemon Host&#8230;&#8230;I might as well be playing a chaos cultist army&#8230;..

Too bad there are so few people who play in the states&#8230;


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Imperial guard are so fucking fun to play with if you know how to use them. but you do HAVE to know how to use them... or use an entire army of tanks including 4 baneblades and 4 basilisks





If you've got that much firepower on the board, I can only imagine what your opponents would be using.

:warhoundtitans:


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2008)

hahaha, forgeworld Tyranid 'titan' is fucking insane, you should see how fucking huge it is....


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2008)

See... gigantic...


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> It's not as expensive as you might think. I get my stuff over the internet and you can get a Battleforce boxed set for 57 and no shipping from Maelstrom Games. I spent nearly 100 and I've got a 1500 point Traitor Marine army.
> 
> (Just so you know...
> 
> ...



So you're playing a Khorne-affiliated army and you can't spell "Khorne?"
*mutters something about Khorne as the resident Tzeentch cultist*

I think I'm the only one around here nerdy enough to realise that Nick misspelled "Kh&#226;rn" and that Tzeentch's and Khorne's followers are even more antagonistic than the other chaos gods and make a slam on a Khorne player that actually makes sense given their basic personalities. Guess this is why I'm involved in black metal.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Another reason why I'm avoiding Warhammer, I fear becoming this.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2008)

abyssalservant said:


> I think I'm the only one around here nerdy enough to realise that Nick misspelled "Khârn" and that Tzeentch's and Khorne's followers are even more antagonistic than the other chaos gods and make a slam on a Khorne player that actually makes sense given their basic personalities. Guess this is why I'm involved in black metal.


 
No, your not, trust me lol... im teh nerdiness of warhamemrs in that way also lol ;D


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> ^^Another reason why I'm avoiding Warhammer, I fear becoming this.





Genius.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2008)

I love to paint figures.. its so much fun..


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2008)

Its really fun on some of the bigger ones (IE vehicles, or special characters) You can really go to work on them


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2008)

Up until I was 15 I painted Battletech figures and Ebay-ed them. Cost of figure 5-10 bucks, usually sold for $20-30. It'd be lucrative if it wasnt time consuming.

Not to derail or anything, but anyone remember Battletech?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2008)

abyssalservant said:


> So you're playing a Khorne-affiliated army and you can't spell "Khorne?"
> *mutters something about Khorne as the resident Tzeentch cultist*
> 
> I think I'm the only one around here nerdy enough to realise that Nick misspelled "Khârn" and that Tzeentch's and Khorne's followers are even more antagonistic than the other chaos gods and make a slam on a Khorne player that actually makes sense given their basic personalities. Guess this is why I'm involved in black metal.



I dunno why I spelt it like that seeing as I pronounce it as "corn". 

And it's not really a Khorne affiliated army as such. It's just I wanted it to be super balanced (because my Daemonhunters were anything but ) and it means I get a super hard-hitting close combat unit with a Chaos Lord (+ Mark of Khorne + Daemonweapon = Bloodfeeder = 2D6+4 attacks per turn at WS6!!! ) and a squad of Khorne Berzerkers with a Skull Champion in a Rhino. Then the Possessed are another close combat unit but I'd prefer to have some Terminators instead. The Chaos Marines are my basic bread-and-butter units and are really good at ranged and close assaults. The Predator will do anti-tank duties and the Obliterators will be my multitasking problem solvers. All in all it seems pretty flexible to me. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> ^^Another reason why I'm avoiding Warhammer, I fear becoming this.



Harsh!  I'm really not serious about Warhammer at all. It's good fun and the stories are completely awesome but I never get swept up in it all like the guys who work in Games-Workshop do. 

I guess they're doing something they love so I can't really fault them for that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish i had more warhammer now >.< I need the new tyranid codex, tau, tau empire, chaos, and more... sucks.


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did anyone else occasionally buy codexes or GW related books just to look at the story and the artwork?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2008)

Petef2007 said:


> Did anyone else occasionally buy codexes or GW related books just to look at the story and the artwork?


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 20, 2008)

Me too. To be honest I haven't played 40k since before 4th edition came out . . . several years . . . but I read the books. I read books all the time, and when I was playing Warhammer I figured might's well read the books. Books. Yes.

[action=abyssalservant]spent the last couple days sleeping and reading[/action]


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dark Angels are the emos of WH40K.



No that would be Dark Eldar  

IG Player here - I still have a shit ton of minis but no time to play


IM patiently waiting for the 40k mmo



Tiger said:


> Up until I was 15 I painted Battletech figures and Ebay-ed them. Cost of figure 5-10 bucks, usually sold for $20-30. It'd be lucrative if it wasnt time consuming.
> 
> Not to derail or anything, but anyone remember Battletech?



I have a ton of Ral Partha Btech minis still in blisters ( I need to unload them some day)

I started playing in first edition and had about everything they put out for it (mechwarrior also)


Jordan Weisman got the rights back to both Shadowrun and Battletech and started a new gaming company Smith & Tinker - Reinventing Play for the Connected Generation 

Miocrosoft pretty much did crap with them after buying out fasa interactive
(that shadowrun xbox game was epic fail)



Demoniac said:


> hahaha, forgeworld Tyranid 'titan' is fucking insane, you should see how fucking huge it is....




You need to pick up the new Dan Abnet book Titanicus - its all about titan pilots and has some great battles


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> No that would be Dark Eldar


 
I still think the Ultramarines are the emos of the 40k world... i dont really know why, but hey just seem so try-hardy and lame, and only believe shit because all the other space marines are doing it lol 

I also just buy the books to read and for the artwork, those pen and ink wash drawings are basicaly my inspiration for my own work... its incredible especially the newer codex's.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I still think the Ultramarines are the emos of the 40k world... i dont really know why, but hey just seem so try-hardy and lame, and only believe shit because all the other space marines are doing it lol



God, I really hate to get into an internet, nerd-pissing-contest but how the hell are the Ultramarines emo? 

Try-hardy... because they singly handedly stop fucking hive fleets with their faces? 

And as for copying the other marine chapters, Robute Guilliman, their Primarch, _wrote _the Codex Astartes which is supposed to be the tactical and operational guidebook for EVERY other space marine chapter, with a few notable exceptions like the Space Wolves and the Black Templars.



EDIT: Yup, Ultramarines are pretty lame, and emo. 









EDIT2: Also, best colour scheme ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> God, I really hate to get into an internet, nerd-pissing-contest but how the hell are the Ultramarines emo?
> 
> Try-hardy... because they singly handedly stop fucking hive fleets with their faces?
> 
> ...


 

Just remember, this is _my opinion _lol 

The codex astartes was written after the heresy to limit the power the Space Marines had at any one time in the universe by limiting the size of the legions the chapters were allowed to have at any one time (i believe its 1,000 warriors). The Black Templars however, are suspected of having up to 10,000 scattered across the galaxy lol, but no-one is willing to point the finger at them due to the complete lack of bad history, even after 10,000 years... Not to mention the fact that no-one actually _knows_ how many there are, except for the high marshall of the army. That, coupled with the fact that they are a fleet-based chapter, and have no homeworld to speak of. Robert Guillaume wrote it yes, to the irritance of the other primarchs (like you said, the Black Templars are one of these..). Not only does it seem like a giant "oh no, i cant be trusted with the power, i think ill slit my wrists" (metaphorically at least) instead of dealing with it properly and appropriately, so as to still retain the strength of the marines as the superpowered guardians they were supposed to be (like the aforementioned other chapters would have liked. I believe the Iron Fists and the Dark Angels were another two who sided with the templars? :s).

Anyways, to me it just seems like they cracked the shits, and severed their power instead of growing stronger and truly searching for an answer. _Even though they didnt even participate ON EARTH when chaos almost won._ In effect, it denied the Black Templars (and indeed all the legions) their moment of pride, and their victory as they were basically (supposedly) stripped, and also the space marines _true_ power of numbers. Bitches. 

Personally im not a fan of blue either, so that one really doesnt matter lol.
Gimme the Dark Angels or Daemonhunters any day  Or, to be boring, the Black Templars.. intimidating though...

EDIT: And theyre try-hardy because instead of actually getting up and fighting on Terra like they should have been, they were nowhere to be seen, slashing their wrists because all the other space marines left them and turned to Chaos 








Wow i just realised how much of a nerd i am...


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2008)

i used to play 40k when i was younger i just found it to be really expensive though.

I did have some good times with it though. i collected Beil tan Eldar and blood angel space marines.

the best part is the storylines if you ask me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, it is pretty damn expensive, but the game itself is so fun to play. I love it, just wish there was actually a Games-Workshop on the Gold Coast  Nearest one is Brisbane (100km away...)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Just remember, this is _my opinion _lol
> 
> The codex astartes was written after the heresy to limit the power the Space Marines had at any one time in the universe by limiting the size of the legions the chapters were allowed to have at any one time (i believe its 1,000 warriors). The Black Templars however, are suspected of having up to 10,000 scattered across the galaxy lol, but no-one is willing to point the finger at them due to the complete lack of bad history, even after 10,000 years... Not to mention the fact that no-one actually _knows_ how many there are, except for the high marshall of the army. That, coupled with the fact that they are a fleet-based chapter, and have no homeworld to speak of. Robert Guillaume wrote it yes, to the irritance of the other primarchs (like you said, the Black Templars are one of these..). Not only does it seem like a giant "oh no, i cant be trusted with the power, i think ill slit my wrists" (metaphorically at least) instead of dealing with it properly and appropriately, so as to still retain the strength of the marines as the superpowered guardians they were supposed to be (like the aforementioned other chapters would have liked. I believe the Iron Fists and the Dark Angels were another two who sided with the templars? :s).
> 
> ...



You and me both, bro.  

Dude, the Emperor's most trusted Primarch was Horus and guess what happened to him? Turned traitor! What do you think would happen to all the other Marine Legions if they were left with up to a million super powered marines under the control of one man? That's exactly why Guilliman wrote the Codex Astartes. And besides, the space marine's strength doesn't lie in numbers (despite what you may see when you play Dawn of War ) but in superior training, tactics and surgical strikes. The point is to strike on a world using drop pods and teleporters from orbit (hence "space" marines) and rip the throat out of the enemy. Leave the swarms of infantry and tanks to the Imperial Guard, I say.

Around the time of the Heresy when fully half of the legions turned traitor the Ultramarines were the largest legion in the galaxy and I'd like to direct you to the following map:





Notice where Macragge and Ultramar is in relation to Holy Terra (oddly labelled as "Earth" on this map ). How could the Ultramarines have possibly traversed the entire galaxy in time to reach Terra and break the siege of the Imperial Palace? It's like asking the Cadian Gate Militias to send some troops to fight Hive Fleets on the Easter Fringe. Not gonna happen.

While _every_ other legion was either turned traitor or was fighting those traitors the Ultramarines were defending the entirety of the Ultima Segmentum from every possible threat, including traitors. Look just how big that amount of space is to cover! 

After the heresy the Ultramarines defended the ENTIRE GALAXY while the other legions recovered.

And besides, the Ultramarines are the only chapter to have a Primarch that is still alive and not a traitor/Daemon Prince.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha, yeah, fair enough. Im just not a fan lol. And being a Black Templars player, my views are seriously slanted. Also, i think its reallly understated how much the Imperial Guard do for the galaxy, holding back Chaos at the Cadian gate lol




Nerd..


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2008)

People are nerding out _so_ hard in here. I love it.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 22, 2008)

IN the new Abnet Book Titanicus there is a beginning to a schism with the Imperium of man and the Machine Cult or Mars (Adeptus Mechanicus)

Basically some in the mechanicus are saying the emperor is not the omnissiah (Tho later it is revealed that a high up Magos was altering records to prove his point.... ) 

Could make for some interesting developments...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> IN the new Abnet Book Titanicus there is a beginning to a schism with the Imperium of man and the Machine Cult or Mars (Adeptus Mechanicus)
> 
> Basically some in the mechanicus are saying the emperor is not the omnissiah (Tho later it is revealed that a high up Magos was altering records to prove his point.... )
> 
> Could make for some interesting developments...



Indeed... Very interesting. I'm still a fan of the Star Child theory to the Emperor. 

And on the same note, did you hear that the Astronomican is failing?  Contact with Macragge and the eastern fringe is all but intermittent. It flickered just once and apparently a couple of thousand ships were lost in the warp!

Insane plot developments rock!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 22, 2008)

No interest in the game at all but the mythology is pretty sexy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah its crazy as all the insinuations about the adeptus mechanicus and the necrons/star gods (C'tan)... From what i've put together from the Chaos Marines and Necrons Codex's, Abaddon knows what is there, and from the way he laughed in the story, its something pretty fucking funny thats on Mars  (in that bad way for humanity though).. and there are so many insinuations in the necrons book, its half about how screwed humanity is, because the Adeptus Mechanicus are using blasphemous technologies based on necrontyr technology, and theres a cut of them who have been arrested already for heresy because of what they have 'seen' (the c'tan) and been preaching (again, the c'tan and the necrons)... messed up.

Theres also a thing with the black templars, theres something brewing there as well, and with 10,000 (?) templars at their command im sure there's something they're going to majorly fuck up... and as one of the only chapters with absolutely _ZERO_ history of heresy, and with such a close relationship to the Emporer himself and hoy terra (which is earth, they say it in a few of the codexes, but they intermit the use between terra and earth... also, a picture of earth in the 5th edition rulebook cearly shows both America, and Austraia ) im sure its going to be something epic as.

So far as the tyranids go, they dont do much for me, and i honestly dont realy think of them as a threat, maybe because i havent read through in ages, but they just arent that crazy imo.. i know, they destroy entire worlds etc. etc... but so do everyone else.

The Utramarines are pansies. I dont care lol, damn blue armour... 

The warp is getting more dangerous for humanity because of the Chaos powers, and abaddon is _ALWAYS_ trying something. Also the necrons are attacking the minds of many of the psykers, and turning them crazies... I believe the emporer may be dying also, i mean, obviously, he's been dying (but basicaly in stasis) for 10,000 years, so itd be interesting to see what actually happens. I think the Inquisition will play a really big role in the story when al this shit goes down.







 Gah, it all came back to me!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah its crazy as all the insinuations about the adeptus mechanicus and the necrons/star gods (C'tan)... From what i've put together from the Chaos Marines and Necrons Codex's, Abaddon knows what is there, and from the way he laughed in the story, its something pretty fucking funny thats on Mars  (in that bad way for humanity though).. and there are so many insinuations in the necrons book, its half about how screwed humanity is, because the Adeptus Mechanicus are using blasphemous technologies based on necrontyr technology, and theres a cut of them who have been arrested already for heresy because of what they have 'seen' (the c'tan) and been preaching (again, the c'tan and the necrons)... messed up.
> 
> Theres also a thing with the black templars, theres something brewing there as well, and with 10,000 (?) templars at their command im sure there's something they're going to majorly fuck up... and as one of the only chapters with absolutely _ZERO_ history of heresy, and with such a close relationship to the Emporer himself and hoy terra (which is earth, they say it in a few of the codexes, but they intermit the use between terra and earth... also, a picture of earth in the 5th edition rulebook cearly shows both America, and Austraia ) im sure its going to be something epic as.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I'd read up on some of the Inquisitorial factions/philosophies on Wikipedia if I were you (I'm a subscriber to the Thorian Philosophy myself ).


Spoiler



Personally, I think Cypher is going to finally make it to Terra, somehow get past the Custodes, kill the Emperor and then release the Emperor's soul and he will then be reborn as detailed in the Star Child Philosophy. THEN, humanity will possibly stand a chance.



And Terra has _always_ been earth.  Terra = Earth in Latin (or High Gothic, if you will )

You really need to research the Tyranids a bit more, because these guys are the buggers that'll kill everything in the galaxy. That was Games-Workshop's intention the whole time. Tyranids. Will. Kill (and then eat). EVERYTHING. I mean, don't get me wrong, the Chaos Gods and the C'tan are a big deal and all, Tyranids are just... :shudder: I think the only hope Humanity has is in the T'au. Humanity's xenophobia has served it well in the past but it's nearing the time when they've got to team up with someone.

As for Techpriests being charged with Heresy, it's interesting to note that Callidus Assassins are equipped with C'tan Phase Swords as standard kit just so it can punch through any armour.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> As for Techpriests being charged with Heresy, it's interesting to note that Callidus Assassins are equipped with C'tan Phase Swords as standard kit just so it can punch through any armour.


 
Except the C'tan  Then they get absorbed, and killed.

I have never actually looked at the Wikipedia stuff to be honest, i prefer looking through the codexes and making the connections myself  I mean no offence there, it's all valid im sure, i just prefer learning while i read the new stuff 

The tyranids i get why they're a threat, i just personally dont like them all that much these days. And i agree that the Tau are going to be mankinds salvation ata one point or another.

Or possibly the Eldar, they are less friendly and real arrogant, but they know what is coming and they know how bad it is.

EDIT: thats just it, because the necrons really havent been seen or heard from in millennia (almost dating back to teh Warhammer fantasy Era with the "Old Ones" (Lizardmen)), the adeptus mechanicus had absolutely no reason to be suspected... now that they have shown up however, and now that that guy (i'll get his name when i get home) has been held for heresy, its becoming more obvious where the technology is coming from. Also, i looked in the Codex again... Theres a necron temple on mars, and i think another C'tan... fuck lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

BUMPED NERDAGE!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

I would partake... but I'm fairly tired. Ask Captain Macmillan or whatever way he spells his name...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

Got me some new codexes: Dark Angels, Space Marines, Chaos Marines and Eldar 

First time ive really had to get used to changes in rules mind you


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

Dude, did you look at the stats for basic Traitor Marines? 

And I STILL haven't even started painting my traitors yet...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

The terminators are incredible... and then a mark of chaos to make them MORE insane  One thing i noticed, that kind of pissed me off though: The Obliterators are worse than the last edition  Less weaponry, not worth the points for me anymore.

Honestly, i really REALLY love the Black Templars still. Taking a huge liking to the Dark Angels too... and i really want to make an Imperial Guard army, thatd be rad.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> The terminators are incredible... and then a mark of chaos to make them MORE insane  One thing i noticed, that kind of pissed me off though: The Obliterators are worse than the last edition  Less weaponry, not worth the points for me anymore.
> 
> Honestly, i really REALLY love the Black Templars still. Taking a huge liking to the Dark Angels too... and i really want to make an Imperial Guard army, thatd be rad.



Yeah? Well I still use 3 of them... 

And I have to get Chaos Terminators! 30pts a pop for a terminator with a power weapon and a twin linked bolter? Score!!! Strikes first against loyalist terminators too... 

And a Chaos Land Raider is only 220pts or something. Loyalists are a whole 30pts more expensive.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a land raider 

I want to make a dark angels army, i can mount every single unit of troops in a razorback transport.. I made an 8000pt army to work with, so i know exactly what to get.

I also made a unit of possessed marines with the mark of khorne: Strength 5, 3 attacks each (+1 when charging!)  They can fucking _maul_ most units in close combat.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 12, 2008)

i played a few times with my buddies. i used these guys called gene-stealers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Tyranid models  Totally rad in close combat. Did you win? You should have


----------



## Austin (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome thread! I loved this game so much when I was a kid-- glad to hear the table top game (versus the computer versions) is still popular. I played Space Marines, then Eldar (back then, Harlequins were probably the most crushing in close combat, until supplanted by Terminators). Wish I had time (and knew others) to play again! The story behind the game is great too


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Nice to hear dude  I still have the old Eldar codex too  Its a shame its so expensive, but imo its worth it.. especially when compared to spending thousands on an amp lol!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2008)

Got my brother-in-law to let me snap a few of his things. I've got a good bunch of his Traitor Marines, Eldar, and two Tyranids in there. Most are painted but a few aren't, in the pictures. He's got a few more of each, but they were less assembled/painted so he opted to not put them out there for me to shoot. 


Next set should be some of the Dark Angels, and some more Tyranids.

*
WARNING:* There's a bunch of blurry pics. I didn't have the greatest camera in the world, but I also didn't have very much time to snap 'em. Sawry. 

Also, notice the unpainted Traitor Baneblade.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy shitballs, Batman! 

That's awesome! First thing's first:
The Traitor Baneblade looks freakin' awesome! I demand pictures when it's finally painted. My only little gripe with it is that you guys should have filed off or covered up the Imperial Aquilias.

Second of all, I have that exact same Chaos Lord. I'm attaching him to my World Eater squad and since the rest of my army is Word Bearer and so a very similar colour, I'm going to paint him like a bridge between the two legions. All the trim that he shares with the normal Traitor Marines will be painted that dull gun-metal colour of the Word Bearers while all the extra, Khornate trim will be painted bronze like the World Eaters.

Word Bearers (Best colour scheme EVAR!!!):






World Eaters:










Speaking of Khorne...


















Thirdly, that Lictor is awesomesauce! Very well painted.

Finally, how the hell did you guys get that mud-flat effect for the table top? 

Also, bump for extreme justice.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 31, 2008)

That comic!!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 1, 2009)

ALL IS MOTHER-FUCKING DUST!!!






And yes. The Tyranids WILL eat everything in the galaxy...and every other galaxy. It's what they do. Necrons will run out of souls, space marines can't advance because of thier TOTAL lack of creativity, and tau ...well...if anyone can do it, it's the tau. They've gone from obscurity to fighting force in 2,000 years. Give it time. 

But really. The Tyranids will turn the galaxy into fun-time buffet. They serve no other purpose. Kinda symbolizes humanity, I think. We laugh at the nids. "Ha...but if you eat everything, won't you just die?" Then go back to stuffing our faces and gawking at the next chunk of tree we want to buy. 

CORRECTION! Chunk of multiple trees! 

For me It's Mahogany, Maple, Walnut, and Rosewood.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sebastian loves to paint Warhammer figures ... he has skill , he doesn't have figures


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's something that I discovered the other day when researching Chaos Legions. This would be interesting to anyone thinking about the end of the galaxy and whatnot.

Cabal - Lexicanum


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to play this years ago! I might have some of my stuff still, but ah well  

Used to play Orks exclusively, because they're well 'ard... that and the Mad Max kinda deal they have going on was just so fucking cool.

That and being able to use pretty much any race's vehicles I wanted and convert the hell out of them... got to love looting stuff! (looted wrecked falcon grav tank on tracks... only counts as a truck but eh  )


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 1, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I used to play this years ago! I might have some of my stuff still, but ah well
> 
> Used to play Orks exclusively, because they're well 'ard... that and the Mad Max kinda deal they have going on was just so fucking cool.
> 
> That and being able to use pretty much any race's vehicles I wanted and convert the hell out of them... got to love looting stuff! (looted wrecked falcon grav tank on tracks... only counts as a truck but eh  )



Da Orkses are well 'ard! Innit? 'Arda den dose flash git 'umie mareen boyz wiv der shiny gubbins...!

Not a fan of Orks but my god are they entertaining. 

"Another species of Squig is the "Hair-Squig" which the Orks do not eat, but wear on their heads as a form of decoration, as Orks are naturally hairless. Orks are known for pitying Humans (uumies) for their lack of proper Hair squigs of varying colors."


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm bumping for two reasons. Firstly there's a great website for anyone addicted to this plastic crack, it's called Bell of Lost Souls. There's a preview of a new expansion called Planet Strike for 40k.

Secondly, I've got two new army lists written for an all-takers tournament list for 1700pts. One is a Word Bearers army and an undivided Chaos Daemons incursion. I'd be interested in what the other players on the forum thought.

*Word Bearers:*

HQ	
Chaos Lord
Mark of Khorne
Terminator Armour
Daemon Weapon
Personal Icon

ELITES	
Chaos Terminators	5
Champion
Lightening claws
Heavy Flamer
Khorne Icon
Combi Weapon
Chainfist

TROOPS	
Chaos Marines	10
Aspiring Champion
Power Fist
Icon of Chaos Glory
Plasma Gun
Heavy Bolter
Rhino

Chaos Marines	10
Aspiring Champion
Power Weapon
Melta Bombs
Icon of Chaos Glory
Melta Gun
Missile Launcher
Rhino

Lesser Daemons	5
Lesser Daemons	5
Lesser Daemons	5
Lesser Daemons	5
Lesser Daemons	5

HEAVY SUPPORT	
Defiler	1

Vindicator	1
Daemonic Possession

Chaos Predator	1
Twin Linked Las Cannon
Las Cannon Sponsons


*Daemons:*

HQ	
Herald of Khorne	1
Juggernaut
Unholy Might
Blessing of the Blood God

The Masque	1

ELITES	
Flamers	3
Flamers	3

TROOPS	
Bloodletters	10
Icon of Chaos

Bloodletters	10

Daemonettes	10
Transfixing gaze
Icon of Chaos

Daemonettes	10
Transfixing gaze
Icon of Chaos

Daemonettes	10
Transfixing gaze
Icon of Chaos

Horrors	5
Bolt
Changling

FAST ATTACK	
Hounds	5

Hounds	5

HEAVY SUPPORT	
Soulgrinder	1
Phlegm



Any opinions?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd love to comment but I've forgotten a lot of the rules mate, sorry  For what its worth, it looks good - plenty of plasma/melta carnage then some stompy deamons for good measure. Its the sort of army I would have loved to fight with my Daemonhunters.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 19, 2009)

Me too, it's been so long since I played that I don't even know half the troops you're using... ah well.
I always just had masses of bikes and trucks full of orks, and a bunch of buggies, as many dreadnoughts as I could fit in, and a great big fuck off battlewagon full of my warboss and nobz in mega armour... sadly I ended up playing most of the time against a bunch of people who had very "creative interpretations of the spirit of the game", shall we say... a la 3 vindicators in a 1000 point battle! I didn't last long...

I don't even know where any of my stuff is anymore...


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to play this, the artwork is awesome! Sold everything though. I had quite a few armies. One was an army which was pretty much entirely made up of khorne berzerkers which I was really good with. I also played a tau army which is like the exact opposite . I had a cadian army that totally sucked cuz i was really bad with them. Kinda got into them because of the whole eye of terror thing and they were new. But my pride and joy was definitely my lost and the damned army. If I recall correctly I was never beaten with them...no sarcasm! Except for some group events and battles which my teammates sucked. 







I made most of the models in it by putting a bunch of random pieces together from chaos marine, ork, zombie, and skeleton sets from warhammer fantasy. Probably the coolest looking army I had ever saw! I should have entered a competition or something for most awesome army ever created .


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

I've made up a bunch of Army lists for bigass battles... unfortunately due to funding issues (ie: complete lack of it) they arent going anywhere, fasst 

Oh, and Ruarc, looking good


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

^Yea thats way shitty. The game gets so expensive after a while. Each of the armies I had put together all cost around ~$400 and had shitty resale value. One of the reasons I quit.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

At the moment im meaning to complete the following armies:
- Witch Hunters (first and foremost. My favorite army, for looks, and to play)
- Dark Angels (Ravenwing FTFW!!)
- Black Templars (Angry Marines)
- Eldar (I love eldar... Aspect Warrior armies = the best ever)
- Chaos Marines (Undivided army. Abaddon = awesome)
- Daemonhunters (No explanation needed, though i dont like the lack of options)
- Tyranids (one day. I like modeling with them, but they're not high on the priority list.)

So far i have about a quarter of a third of a Witch Hunters army, and the same of a Chaos Marines army


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

Did the rules change? Can you use special characters now without the other players consent? I had an abaddon model I always wanted to use but never could. My kharn model was always just my chaos lord and never actually kharn himself. Same with my tau but i cant remember what the special character was for them.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Yea you dont need anyones consent to use special characters anymore. I remember _years_ ago it was like that  Its a good thing


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> At the moment im meaning to complete the following armies:
> - Witch Hunters (first and foremost. My favorite army, for looks, and to play)
> - Dark Angels (Ravenwing FTFW!!)
> - Black Templars (Angry Marines)
> ...



Deamonhunters was my main army (as you know) and the lack of anti-tank weaponry in smaller points battles was an absolute motherfunker. I solved the matter to some extent by incorporating Dreadnoughts (had two of the chapter-specific Forge World kits) and having checked with the rules-meisters at GW I had a couple of sentry guns when I fielded Guard/Daemonhunter forces......but Dread's are squishy and I didn't always use Guard.

That said, I never lost vs a Chaos army because clearly the odds are slightly in my favour, but they were hit and miss versus other forces. Witch hunters were the same but leaving aside the min-maxing the figures, the artwork and the background fluff for those two were just the absolute best in my opinion 

There was a group of us locally and between us I guess we had not only every single force available, we also had every chapter to some extent. I actually liked some of the Lost and Damned/Cursed Foundings choices but my idea of having either a Relictors or Sons of Antaeus meant too much conversion to do it justice so I got rid of the whole lot. 

Yes, it was a *damn*expensive hobby. My Grey Knights Grand Master cost me around £25 in parts and 25 hours in labour which I considered to be rushed.....crazy idiot than I am


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah the expense is hideous 

I've so far never lost a game with my Witch Hunters  Its great. I like the tactical use and how extreme all their various models/units are  TBH what gave me the shits about the Daemonhunters, is the complete lack of Fast Attack... i mean, you can deep-strike some normal grey knights as fast attack choices... whoop-dee-fucking-doo


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah the expense is hideous
> 
> I've so far never lost a game with my Witch Hunters  Its great. I like the tactical use and how extreme all their various models/units are  TBH what gave me the shits about the Daemonhunters, is the complete lack of Fast Attack... i mean, you can deep-strike some normal grey knights as fast attack choices... whoop-dee-fucking-doo



Yep, then watch them dissapear off into the warp which has happened to me on a couple of occassions. Thankfully my opponents were noobs and too busy laughing to notice the Eversor Assassin about to eat half their units - those things are _sick_ for the points. 

Witch Hunters are fab. I actually have a box set sat here I meant to paint about 3 years ago, but I'm so out of practice now I don't want to even touch them


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

Was the eversor the sniper one?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Was the eversor the sniper one?


 
The eversor was the skull-faced "ill rip you to pieces in close combat before poisoning your body and tearing your brain out" one.

I tried using a Callidus assassin in one game... fucking useless 

Im a Vindicare guy  (the sniper one )


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Mr Eversor was bad-assed in a random way. He has a massive charge range and a variable number of attacks so if you rolled well, everything close enough got twatted before they got a chance to hit you (I won't quote numbers as I know GW get shitty about that sort of thing) and as he's packing some particularly nasty hardware then against the right units he was stupid. I've seen him charge a group of Tau and kill the lot in a round or two without taking more than a wound in return - heck, he even took down War Walkers and that kind of deal as he wounded on 4+ against _anything._

Mr Vindicare had his uses for certain, I just liked my close-combat visceral approach.

Note, this isn't mine - I always painted mine in red jumpsuits because its faster don't you know


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Red 'unz are *always* faster 

I, personally, prefer to take several units of Arco-flagellants  Fucking up to 5 attacks each, massive charge distances, S4, with power weapons... rad.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah, those bad boys! Yeah, sickness. A friend of mine converted a bunch to show them ripping off monk's habits as they were activated - top banana  They're like, not many points either? 

God DAMN I love the Inquisitorial stuff. Did the Xenos rules ever arrive?


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

Yea I remember ownin some mother fuckers with the sniper one. That eversor looks sick by the way. The eversor wounds anything on a 4+? Terminators should be watchin out


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope never got here  I hear plans for it every now and then, but so far nothing has come of it. I just love how black and white Warhammer storyline is. But its fucked. Cos no-one in this day and age would follow the ridiculously hard-line rules that are in place, but they are the "good guys". And at the same time, i really like/envy the idea of being _that_ forceful in ones beliefs... if you know what i mean 

As for points, they're 35 each. Pretty pricey, but for me its most definitely worth it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Yea I remember ownin some mother fuckers with the sniper one. That looks sick by the way. The eversor wounds anything on a 4+? Terminators should be watchin out



Yeah, he's got a power weapon, and a Neuro Gauntlet which is a power weapon that wounds on 4+, as well as being counted as dual-wielding and having like, D6+4 attacks or something stupid....and melta bombs, and a shooty thing with is a combi bolter/needle pistol....


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> as well as being counted as dual-wielding and having like, D6+4 attacks or something stupid.


 
, but only on the first turn when he assaults, its all full on assault weaponry, and he can fire his pistol as well when entering an assault (that or it accounts for one of the +4 attacks).

Pretty god damn insane.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Nope never got here  I hear plans for it every now and then, but so far nothing has come of it. I just love how black and white Warhammer storyline is. But its fucked. Cos no-one in this day and age would follow the ridiculously hard-line rules that are in place, but they are the "good guys". And at the same time, i really like/envy the idea of being _that_ forceful in ones beliefs... if you know what i mean
> 
> As for points, they're 35 each. Pretty pricey, but for me its most definitely worth it.



35 is WELL worth it!!

Shame about the Xenos rules - I always thought the Deathwatch were potentially mega cool even with the limited rules that were floating about 

I actually liked 40k back when it was Rogue Trader - if you wanted Space Marine scouts with Shuriken Catapults (and there are actual models for that if you can find them) or that sort of thing you could do it. Throwing in some of the hardline rules had to be done in order to tame the crazy background but I saw a lot of theme armies that weren't min-maxed but more interesting lose to guys who just took advantage of the rules. 

Sad really.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

I never played Rogua Trader  I played a mates old as shit version of "Space Hulk" though... pretty god damn fun, really


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you guys ever play the other game with the space ships? I forgot what it was called but it was in the 40k universe.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

Battlefleet Gothic.

I never played it before, but it looks pretty fun  Dont think i could "collect" tho, and i wouldnt enjoy painting them  Would love to play it sometime tho.


----------



## sworth9411 (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone is Cali Play? I have been playing for like 13 years and have been looking to start a league with a few other players who go to our local stores.....

If anyones into it hit me up...


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I actually liked 40k back when it was Rogue Trader - if you wanted Space Marine scouts with Shuriken Catapults (and there are actual models for that if you can find them) or that sort of thing you could do it. Throwing in some of the hardline rules had to be done in order to tame the crazy background but I saw a lot of theme armies that weren't min-maxed but more interesting lose to guys who just took advantage of the rules.
> 
> Sad really.



I'm a big fan of the Rogue Trader era GW; I just think the mentality of the average wargamer was much better then. People made "fluff" based armies that had character, made up thier own characters/chapters/scenarios/armies even, weren't fixated on winning, &c. The current system seems to obsessed with game balance when y'know, war isn't fair 

I think a lot of people are completely polarised by thier first experience with GW's games; If you play with douchebags, it seems like the worst thing ever.

ps. And we still had Squats, dammit!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

^ I still make up my own special characters/armies  I just cant use them in battles  Its fucking great fun.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually participated in the Spanish Golden Demon (painting contest for Warhammer figures.)




















then I painted this dwarf...












Then I started painted thig guy...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 20, 2009)

For those of you feeling that the hobby is too expensive...: MAELSTROM GAMES

Free shipping WORLDWIDE and up to 40&#37; off Irish Games-Workshop prices? Yes please!

Oh, and Mischa? My Dark Apostle could kick Failbaddon's ass AND he's only 160pts! 

I play Battlefleet Gothic too. It's a great game and I plan on getting a Chaos Space Marine fleet to match my Word Bearers army. The rules are free to download on Games-Workshop.com.

Are there any Irish members on here who plays 40k?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh cripes, those guys sell Vallejo paints cheap as well - go go !!


----------



## liamh (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to love playing these games
I had/still have probably:
Tyranids
Orks
World eater space marines


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh, and Mischa? My Dark Apostle could kick Failbaddon's ass AND he's only 160pts!


 
Abaddon = 4+D6, S8 attacks in close combat that ignore armour saves... Or, if you go by last editions rules: 4 attacks, but if _any_ of them hit, you die. No armour, or invulnerable saves taken.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats harsh!! o.0


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Abaddon = epic win. I killed my friends Nightbringer (one of the Necron C'tan) in one hit...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

Ridiculous now that he no longer requires your opponents permission to field.

How many points for that? A fully kitted-out Grey Knightts Grand Master couldn't even touch that guy and they're ~250+


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Abaddon is 250

his ranged stuff sucks major ass though... a single combi bolter


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

Just as well really - giving him better ranged would be appallingly op'd 

Dark Eldar - suck or win? I never really got to grips with them although I think that I have the Lillith figure somewhere in my parts box.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

I like some of their models, but i've never used them. So far as i can tell, the actual army list is way too limited... there arent enough models or weapons to make them worth collecting for me, so IMO:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2009)

What a bunch of NERDS! Haha.

But I DO play the new Dawn of War everyday online, never played the board games and Im sure I would totally enjoy it if I had two lives available. I know nothing about it or the back story, but the PC game I am very much hooked on.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

This whole forum is full of nerds dude, you knows it  

The PC game is pretty roxxor to be honest and hey, your life sounds more productive anyway ^^


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

The PC game is fun, but the story, accents, actions, and general nature of all the armies in it = Fail.

Sooo addictive to play multiplayer though 

And yes. I am t3h nerdage.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there any easy way to sum this stuff up?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Pure awesomeness.



OK...now how about playing it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Its like a cross between Chess, Risk, and Dungeons & Dragons, with realistic rules, better models, the single most epic backstory and fantasy history ive ever seen in *ANYTHING*, and takes a good amount of time to play.

Great to play with a few beers


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> realistic rules



 

Don't worry, I know you're talking in relative terms. 

Must I be nerdy enough to mention Phoenix Command?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 21, 2009)

There's a new video about Planetstrike on YouTube:




ShadyDavey said:


> Dark Eldar - suck or win? I never really got to grips with them although I think that I have the Lillith figure somewhere in my parts box.



Having recently played against them with my Word Bearers I can tell you that they can seriously kick some major ass when they want to... 



MFB said:


> Is there any easy way to sum this stuff up?



Warhammer 40,000 - 1d4chan


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 21, 2009)

Planetstrike = Epic win. It looks great, just what the game needs


----------



## CatPancakes (Apr 22, 2009)

Fuck yea Skaven!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice to see another Fantasy player on here squint: @ ZeroSignal)

I was always a lizardman/bretonnian/chaos/undead/vampirecounts/tomb kings/high elves/dark elves/wood elves kind of guy 

You see why i gave up  I cant afford to collect 16 armies


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Nice to see another Fantasy player on here squint: @ ZeroSignal)
> 
> I was always a lizardman/bretonnian/chaos/undead/vampirecounts/tomb kings/high elves/dark elves/wood elves kind of guy
> 
> You see why i gave up  I cant afford to collect 16 armies



Hey, it's not my fault I think it's as straight as a rainbow...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 22, 2009)

I was quite keen on Mordheim as a quick, skirmish level game (Skaven/Witchhunters) and GW also did the rules for a Wild West TT game that was pretty awesome. 

They got rid of their very best product ever - WFRP.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 22, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I was quite keen on Mordheim as a quick, skirmish level game (Skaven/Witchhunters) and GW also did the rules for a Wild West TT game that was pretty awesome.
> 
> They got rid of their very best product ever - WFRP.



Mordheim was the only Fantasy thing that ever even remotely interested me.

And, what?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 22, 2009)

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. 

It really is that good.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 22, 2009)

They also had the 40k version of mordeheim. What was it?


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 22, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> They also had the 40k version of mordeheim. What was it?



Necromunda, a game my gaming group played constantly throughout our teens... I'm building a Redemptionist gang at the mo. Aah, the thrill of the trading post:

*shakes dice*

"Power Weapon! Sweet..."

*shakes dice*

"C'mon, Power fist. want a Power fist. What? Power _Maul_!?  Weak..."



ShadyDavey said:


> I was quite keen on Mordheim as a quick, skirmish level game (Skaven/Witchhunters) and GW also did the rules for a Wild West TT game that was pretty awesome.
> 
> They got rid of their very best product ever - WFRP.



WFRP was also in regular play, partly because it requires no models, but mostly because of the critical hit system! You know they bought it back a couple of years ago? I've been wanting to play Inquisitor forever now, but there's little interest in it, even GW doesn't promote it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Necromunda, a game my gaming group played constantly throughout our teens... I'm building a Redemptionist gang at the mo. Aah, the thrill of the trading post:
> 
> *shakes dice*
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to get into both Necromunda and Inquisitor for a while now. I'd probably do a chaos cult since I can't use Inquisitors in Necro. 

Also, all the Inquisitor rules and supplements are on the Games-Workshop website for free download. They're VERY good and in depth.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Necromunda, a game my gaming group played constantly throughout our teens... I'm building a Redemptionist gang at the mo. Aah, the thrill of the trading post:
> 
> *shakes dice*
> 
> ...



Yah, the sad thing is a couple of years back they released so much material in support of it that I absolutely lost interest in keeping up. I have _everything _for the original game, and the subsequent Hogshead re-release so I probably have enough.

Of course, there are also a zillion .pdf's floating around should I ever want them 

My big "discovery" (something I swore I wouldn't look at as I wasn't a member of a gaming club) is Dark Heresy.

Warhammer 40k RPG? Based on Inquisitors? OH HELL YES.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> My big "discovery" (something I swore I wouldn't look at as I wasn't a member of a gaming club) is Dark Heresy.
> 
> Warhammer 40k RPG? Based on Inquisitors? OH HELL YES.



What what what??


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

Go hither and drool:

Fantasy Flight Games [Dark Heresy] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.

Also....Rogue Trader!!

Fantasy Flight Games [Rogue Trader] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

That was my initial response 

Ages and ages ago there was a fan release of a Wh40K RPG based on the WFRP rules but this....this looks awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2009)

i like the Inquisition stuff ... _especially_ the Witch Hunters


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Go hither and drool:
> 
> Fantasy Flight Games [Dark Heresy] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.
> 
> ...



Meh... I much prefer Inquisitor. It's just not the same without the toy soldiers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

I dunno dude, it looks pretty fun  And i do love the Inquisition stuff...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 26, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Meh... I much prefer Inquisitor. It's just not the same without the toy soldiers.



I love the toy soldiers also - I just think this is going to appeal to a wider section of the market because its not always convenient to set up Battle Boards, and of course not everyone has the skill/time to paint the required number of models....

(although a WFRP campaign I played in that exclusively used models was a lot of fun - full dungeon scenery and a small donation from players each week to allow the GM to get any figures he didn't have)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

I totally admit I'd like to play a tabletop war game, because that shit sounds very fun. I love chess, if I can play that shit for hours then playing something with tanks shouldnt be hard.

Is there like a realistic game out there, with real life weapons and not fantasy? 

Warhammer sounds very very big, how do you even get started in it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

To start warhammer, buy one of the sets. They have like "starter sets" which have a softcover copy of the rules, and 2 playable armies in there  The best way to start 

The starter sets are always based around the predominant "story" of the current edition as well, its great.

Or, if you want, just go in and see what army you like the look of, and ask the guys there what you'll need to play. It may be a little more expensive that way, cos you could buy more specific units and whatnot, and you'll still need a rulebook, but its definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I rape the shit out of people on DoW 2 as Eldar. I guess I would play as them. If I can play the game without having to know all the ridiculous sci-fi fantasy lore then I will try it in a few years. Or maybe they will come out with something better.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

Eldar = 

well tbh all you 'need' to know, is the army list. As long as you know how to put an army together, then you're fine  Its just kinda cool looking through the army book/codex and theming the army  You can get battle-forces for each army too, which is basically a 2,000 point army (enough for around a couple of hours of gaming at least) so that may be a place to start


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

2000 point is equivalent to how many figure things.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

With Eldar, i think aruond 25 to 30? I was actually wrong, just looked it up, itd probably be about a 1,000point army. A good way to start though.

Go here and have a look. Its second on the list: Eldar Box Sets, Blisters & Codex


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 26, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Well I rape the shit out of people on DoW 2 as Eldar. I guess I would play as them. If I can play the game without having to know all the ridiculous sci-fi fantasy lore then I will try it in a few years. Or maybe they will come out with something better.



One thing I will say (not to discourage you, now ) is that Eldar are very fast, and VERY fragile. They're definitely not a beginners army but if you like them as a race then I'd say go for it! But beware the shallow learning curve...



Tiger said:


> 2000 point is equivalent to how many figure things.



Each model is worth a set number of points. This represents overall power and rarity. A single Imperial Space Marine is worth 16 points. He's very strong, very tough and has very good weapons and equipment. Conversely, an Imperial Guardsman (normal human soldier guy ) is only about 4 points. He's not very strong, he's not very tough, he's not very good, and his weaponry and equipment are a bit shite but you can have 4 Guardsmen for every Marine that the enemy has.

A single Eldar Guardian is worth about 8 points. His stats are about the same as a human except he's faster.

Tanks and other vehicles cost points too. A Rhino transport tank costs only 35 points as it's not much good for anything other than getting men from point A to point B. However, a Leman Russ Battle Tank can cost upwards of 150 points. And a Baneblade Super Heavy Battle Tank costs a whopping 500 points!

It all depends on your playing style. A horde army will have a lot of bodies on the field to swamp the enemy or otherwise have target saturation. In fact, the Tyranids can generally win games because they simply have more gribbly monster things than the enemy could ever possibly shoot.

Elite armies like Imperial and Traitor Space Marines can't put very many men on the ground but can normally kick the shit out of anything they come across.

What I think you should do is check out this page here to get started: Games Workshop

And check out this page to see what army you like the look of:
Games Workshop

Hope that helps you, dude. 



Demoniac said:


> With Eldar, i think aruond 25 to 30? I was actually wrong, just looked it up, itd probably be about a 1,000point army. A good way to start though.
> 
> Go here and have a look. Its second on the list: Eldar Box Sets, Blisters & Codex



Dude, sorry but that's nowhere near a 1000 point army. Maybe two of them would be 1000 -1500.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

^ there we go. A better explanation


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man I cant rep you Zero but I do appreciate the info. In a couple of years I'll maybe sort of have the time.

My big question is, why on earth do they not have a digital version of the table top game? Yea I get Dawn of War but thats not the same at all. They had one for Battletech, like over a decade ago but nothing for Warhammer? Silly.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about making some cultists to proxy as the mutants from the Lost and The Damned Apocalypse datasheet from Games-Workshop.com. I was considering just getting WHFB Empire Flagellants and WH40K Catachan Jungle Fighter boxes and just mixing them up. And then using the old 40K Mutation sprue to make possessed cultists to count as Big Mutants. I really think it would work and it would only cost me about &#8364;50 for the whole project.

What do you think? I'm a Word Bearer player and I can get my Daemon fix from the Codex list but I'm really hankering for some Cultist action... 



Tiger said:


> Oh man I cant rep you Zero but I do appreciate the info. In a couple of years I'll maybe sort of have the time.
> 
> My big question is, why on earth do they not have a digital version of the table top game? Yea I get Dawn of War but thats not the same at all. They had one for Battletech, like over a decade ago but nothing for Warhammer? Silly.



It would be very hard to digitise the game, I think.

There are so many variables to the game that would be hard to represent. Plus, if given the choice of playing a digitised Warhammer and a real, table top game I'd take the table top game any day. There's something about collecting and painting the models that appeals to me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude, sorry but that's nowhere near a 1000 point army. Maybe two of them would be 1000 -1500.


 
Man i should just stop, my estimation skills are just fucked today  Sorry for said bit of misinformation, Tiger 

As far as the learning curve goes though, Eldar are pretty hard to get at first, but if you enjoy being a tactician, then they're definitely one of the more in depth armies that really pay off for those who can be bothered really setting up every part of the army, and once you get the hang of them (which doesn't take as long as you may think) then they're very rewarding to play as 

Unfortunately, however, they dont have the strength or toughness of, say, a Space Marines army.

Also, so far as the "fragile" thing goes, they are no more or less fragile than Imperial Guard (basic humans), and some of their units actually have better armour than the human guys too (so you have more of a chance of them not dying them after your opponent tries to shoot/slice/generally kill them)  I never quite understood why everyone looked at them as "the fragile army" tbh, but everyone seems to


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 26, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Man i should just stop, my estimation skills are just fucked today  Sorry for said bit of misinformation, Tiger
> 
> As far as the learning curve goes though, Eldar are pretty hard to get at first, but if you enjoy being a tactician, then they're definitely one of the more in depth armies that really pay off for those who can be bothered really setting up every part of the army, and once you get the hang of them (which doesn't take as long as you may think) then they're very rewarding to play as
> 
> ...



I view Eldar as being fragile because they have men that are just as tough as Guardsmen but at twice the cost. Also, Guard have Leman Russ battle tanks with battle cannons and 14/13/11 armour. Eldar... don't.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

But eldar have TEH AVATAR 

 Their weaponry also kick the shit out of lasguns. I fucking hate lasguns 

They also have the prism cannon... Prism Cannon + aspect warriors + Phoenix Lords = recipe for win.

To be fair though, it is all a matter of how you play  All the armies are pretty much balances, but in their own way. So Eldar dont have many (any? ) units with exceptional toughness, but they make up for that in speed, and awesome weaponry. The Space marines are strong and powerful, but they arent terribly fast, and are expensive in terms of points (so you cant have as many models in an army of the same cost as Eldar), and Imperial Guard may just be humans, but they are SO cheap you can have 4 times as many models as any other army, and sport some of the best tanks in the game.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2009)

What does ws bs s t w i a Ld Sv mean? I downloaded a codex to see if it was self explanatory, its not.


----------



## JunkMan (Apr 29, 2009)

weapon skill
ballistics skill
strength
toughness
wounds
inicitive
attacks
leadership
armour save

there what they all mean 

Used to have 3000 Pioonts of imperial gard, might try minding a pic


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2009)

How big an army do you need to play games, on average, as in how many points is normal for a big game? Clearly smaller games are not an issue.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2009)

Tiger said:


> What does ws bs s t w i a Ld Sv mean? I downloaded a codex to see if it was self explanatory, its not.



You need the "rulebook" to figure out how to actually play the game.
See if you can download that (preferably most recent).

The rulebook has the overarching rules for the whole game (how the stats work, what you can do in a turn, etc.) while the codexes are dedicated to the stats, info, special rules, etc. of their respective army.

Chaos Space Marines and Regular Space marines are pretty good for starting out with because they're pretty tough. I'm not saying you can do a more "swarm" based army such as Imperial Guard or Tyranids, but it takes a little more 'work' to use them effectively. I'm not saying you can't pick whoever you want, but getting your feet wet with an army that's "tougher" tends to be less frustrating.

I've been meaning to dig out my old Tyranids and get some of the new (AWESOME!!) models.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Tiger said:


> How big an army do you need to play games, on average, as in how many points is normal for a big game? Clearly smaller games are not an issue.



You can play as long as you have at least 2 troops choices and an HQ choice, so anywhere from around 250points up, depending on how big you want to go.

As for the rest ill try and explain it 

*WS = Weapon Skill*
This dictates just how hard it is for your model to hit another in close combat, based on your respective weapon skills.

*BS = Ballistic Skill*
Determines how hard it is for your model to hit enemies when using a gun.

*S = Strength
*The strength of your model. Determines how easy it is for any hits you score to actually cause a wound. The bigger your model, genreally, the bigger the Strength characeristic (so, an Imperial Guardsmen (a human) has a base strength of 3, whereas a Tyranid Carnifex (a gigantic mutant bug capable of ripping apart tanks in combat) has a strength of 10, which is the maximum).

*T = Toughness
*The other end of strength. Where Strength determines how easy it is to wound, Toughness determines how easy it is for your model to simply 'move past' attacks. Using the same example as before, the guardsmen has a toughness of 3, the carnifex i believe is 6.

*W = Wounds
*The amount of times you can be injured, and fail your armour save before your character dies. Most models have a single wound, and its generally only actual characters that tend to have more.

*I = Initiave*
How fast your model can 'react', or attack in close combat. When the close combat begins, the models with higher initiative get to attack first, so like on the previous page where ZeroSignal explained to you about Eldar, they have an initiative of 5 as standard, whereas humans start at 3 (or 4 maybe? Sorry, im not in front of my books)

*A = Attacks*
How many times your model gets to attack in close combat. Pretty self explanatory 

*Ld = Leadership*
This one is a bit harder to explain. Needless to say the higher the better. There are a bunch of tests that you have to take in the game for psychology and so on (morale tests, pinning tests, psychic tests) that you use Ld for.

There is also a "*Sve" *shown on some profiles. This is the cahracters armour save, so after being "hit", and "wounded", you then see if the armour will protect the little guy 

Hope that helped.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 1, 2009)

...how have i missed this thread for so long...all through high school i was hooked on them. 

Had a 2000pt Ultramarine army, Marneus Calgar at the lead of course.

2000pts of Black Legion chaos marines with a Bloodthirster Greater Daemon + Epic Daemon prince.

1000pt strike force cadre of Tau, by far my favourite army, really ingenious to use and control around the field, actually required an element of tactics. 

But unfortunately i stopped collecting when they subsequently updated the rules thoroughly a few years back, been intrigued to try it again though, i always adored painting.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

^ The new rules are really good tbh


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 1, 2009)

Yeah it was just i couldnt be arsed giving them any time really, im sure they're cool but i spent a fair time memorising the original and each armies codex


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Tiger and Luke:

4shared.com - document sharing - download warhammer 40k 5th edition rulebook final (rules only).pdf

Shhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Demoniac, that makes sense. 

Heres my question: Why do people not play a grid based version online? like have maps divided into their 1inch squares or whatever, with the terrain painted on top just like the old hex maps, and then play their games like that? Kind of how people play chess via mail. I remember Battletech had an online version for free, and it did the dice rolls and everything...I was like 10 but I could play on the net any time I wanted. That would appeal to me much more than having to drive to a hobby shop and shit. 

But, maybe in a few years I will spend some of my government money and get an army going. I'm just a huge fan of over the top strategy, like being the general looking down on a battlefield, plus designing the force I will be using. I could give a shit about the mythology, but the diversity of combat sounds appealing. I am sure Warhammer will still be around in a few years.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

^ I actally tried doing that. It was cool, but what happens is that it gets too hard to remember and figure out how high all the terrain is (cos your guys can fire upwards too ) and by the time you were done, you may as well have just set up a board 

Definitely look into getting an army, you can start small, and once you read through the rules a few times (which is FAR easier than it seems) you really start to get a feel for your particular army, and having ideas of the kind of tactics you want to use  Good fun


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Thanks Demoniac, that makes sense.
> 
> Heres my question: Why do people not play a grid based version online? like have maps divided into their 1inch squares or whatever, with the terrain painted on top just like the old hex maps, and then play their games like that? Kind of how people play chess via mail. I remember Battletech had an online version for free, and it did the dice rolls and everything...I was like 10 but I could play on the net any time I wanted. That would appeal to me much more than having to drive to a hobby shop and shit.
> 
> But, maybe in a few years I will spend some of my government money and get an army going. I'm just a huge fan of over the top strategy, like being the general looking down on a battlefield, plus designing the force I will be using. I could give a shit about the mythology, but the diversity of combat sounds appealing. I am sure Warhammer will still be around in a few years.



The most tactical armies are (imo) Imperial Marines, Traitor Marines and Tau, in that order.

Recently Games Workshop has gone against the whole strategy thing with their Apocalypse system of games where you can use literally every model you have if you want (it's all a big marketing ploy to sell more toy soldiers ) which can result in a lad with 100 men going toe to toe with a guy with 10 battle tanks with artillery which have ordinance weapons that can tear infantry to shreds.

On a related note, I'm trying to come up with a system where an Apocalypse game can be played like several detachments on each side interacting with one another to accomplish certain objectives rather than the scrum or shooting gallery that Apocalypse games usually degenerate instantaneously into. Think like several 40k games going on at the same time and interacting with each other or a slightly smaller scale and more intuitive game of Epic 40k.

If anyone has any ideas then please feel free to share them. I think the first thing is to enforce a Force Organisation chart like in the smaller games of 40k. Maybe 3 HQ, 4 Elites, 8 Troops, 4 Fast attack and 4 Heavy support and one or two Apocalypse formations.

EDIT: And don't forget the link I posted on the previous page. It should help you with the rules...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> The most tactical armies are (imo) Imperial Marines, Traitor Marines and Tau, in that order.



Id add Eldar to that list 

As for the armies _not_ mentioned, it all takes real interesting tactics to use ANY army, just a different kind of tactics  and its more "race" tactics than "unit/armament" tactics like Eldar/space marines and so on.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Id add Eldar to that list
> 
> As for the armies _not_ mentioned, it all takes real interesting tactics to use ANY army, just a different kind of tactics  and its more "race" tactics than "unit/armament" tactics like Eldar/space marines and so on.



Most _tactical_. 

Imperial marines have very solid infantry with adaptive weapons, tanks that can be configured to fight infantry or tanks, artillery tanks that can decimate and pin infantry, siege tanks that can close off fires lanes or annihilate anything that gets within range, very cheap transports ranging from light APCs to IFV APCs to drop pods for drops behind enemy lines.

When I say tactical I mean adaptive to any situation that you care to throw at them. Eldar need to bring the right tool for the job. Although Aspect Warriors do their jobs very well they can't be used outside of that field.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> When I say tactical I mean adaptive to any situation that you care to throw at them. Eldar need to bring the right tool for the job. Although Aspect Warriors do their jobs very well they can't be used outside of that field.



But by that argument, take Tau out of the equation  Sure, their broadsides are nice, but in close combat? Bad. Same goes for fire warriors, and even with O'Shovah's added close combat abilities they really aren't very good in close combat... 

Honestly, how 'tactical' each army is comes from how well you find you can use them i think


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> But by that argument, take Tau out of the equation  Sure, their broadsides are nice, but in close combat? Bad. Same goes for fire warriors, and even with O'Shovah's added close combat abilities they really aren't very good in close combat...
> 
> Honestly, how 'tactical' each army is comes from how well you find you can use them i think



But that's the thing. A broadside or a battlesuit or a hammerhead can be customised to take on any enemy or indeed just fire a different payload.

Eldar, on the other hand are a real technician's army. And you need to craft an army to do all the regular jobs. Sure, a really good Eldar player can wipe the floor with your face but you can't expect most of their non Fire Dragon units to take on a tank the way a Space Marine squad with a Missile Launcher, a Meltagun and a sergeant with Melta-Bombs can.

Daemons really are doing my head in though. There is absolutely no anti-tank in that army besides the Screamers of Tzeentch, Daemon Prince and Soul Grinder. And even then you have to get into CC to do anything. Bah!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> But that's the thing. A broadside or a battlesuit or a hammerhead can be customised to take on any enemy or indeed just fire a different payload.
> 
> Eldar, on the other hand are a real technician's army. And you need to craft an army to do all the regular jobs. Sure, a really good Eldar player can wipe the floor with your face but you can't expect most of their non Fire Dragon units to take on a tank the way a Space Marine squad with a Missile Launcher, a Meltagun and a sergeant with Melta-Bombs can.
> 
> Daemons really are doing my head in though. There is absolutely no anti-tank in that army besides the Screamers of Tzeentch, Daemon Prince and Soul Grinder. And even then you have to get into CC to do anything. Bah!



Eh, there are more points i could make, but i think like i said it really depends on what you can envision the army actually doing 

As for Daemons, use Bloodcrushers and/or Bloodletters. It seems really wacky, and you probably couldnt use them against massive vehicles, but for light vehicles or walkers i think the many attacks, improved strength and the power weapons would serve you well 

The Soul-Grinder also has the big gun-thingo. It costs points to upgrade, but well worth it when you consider you can a) take out a tank, or b) take out an entire unit of infantry.  I love ordinance weapons


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Eh, there are more points i could make, but i think like i said it really depends on what you can envision the army actually doing
> 
> As for Daemons, use Bloodcrushers and/or Bloodletters. It seems really wacky, and you probably couldnt use them against massive vehicles, but for light vehicles or walkers i think the many attacks, improved strength and the power weapons would serve you well
> 
> The Soul-Grinder also has the big gun-thingo. It costs points to upgrade, but well worth it when you consider you can a) take out a tank, or b) take out an entire unit of infantry.  I love ordinance weapons



But even with the Bloodletter's Furious Charge they're still wasted on vehicles. They should be out there butchering Space Marines. I'm taking two squads of 3 Flamers of Tzeench and hopefully just Glance a vehicle's guns off.

As for the Soul Grinder, it's not _really_ an ordinance weapon even though it uses the huge template of death so you don't roll 2d6 Armour Penetration and choose the highest. In other words, against vehicles it's a slightly more reliable Krak Missile. Also, I played a game with a land raider proxying as a Soul Grinder and my cousin's Dark Angels' Dreadnaught killed it in one turn because of the higher initiative and weapon skill.

As such, I've decided to spend those 160 odd points on a Daemon Prince with Breath of Chaos or whatever it's called.





*>*


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Fair call. I keep forgetting the Daemon Prince is a heavy support choce  Im used to the whole Chaos Marines codex where they're HQ. And yeah, they're a truly epic choice for butchering anything and everything


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2009)

About the online thing, why not just take a high res google earth image of some cool terrain thats at 1inch scale and overlay a 1inch grid in photoshop. Then just label elevations.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 1, 2009)

Soul grinder...wow what a fucking awesome model...i really have been out of the flow for a good while, i didnt know all of these awesome new pieces existed.

Once i get home at the end of the month i might dig out my old army and take some half decent shots, i remember my Tau Aun-Shi model...god i spent so much time on that thing in the end.


----------



## liamh (May 1, 2009)

Have you ever seen a bane blade?
Truly epic


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Fair call. I keep forgetting the Daemon Prince is a heavy support choce  Im used to the whole Chaos Marines codex where they're HQ. And yeah, they're a truly epic choice for butchering anything and everything











Tiger said:


> About the online thing, why not just take a high res google earth image of some cool terrain thats at 1inch scale and overlay a 1inch grid in photoshop. Then just label elevations.










hmmm_de_hum said:


> Soul grinder...wow what a fucking awesome model...i really have been out of the flow for a good while, i didnt know all of these awesome new pieces existed.
> 
> Once i get home at the end of the month i might dig out my old army and take some half decent shots, i remember my Tau Aun-Shi model...god i spent so much time on that thing in the end.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


>


Chaos Daemon/Possessed models are as metal as it gets!!


----------



## Cadavuh (May 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> But even with the Bloodletter's Furious Charge they're still wasted on vehicles. They should be out there butchering Space Marines. I'm taking two squads of 3 Flamers of Tzeench and hopefully just Glance a vehicle's guns off.
> 
> As for the Soul Grinder, it's not _really_ an ordinance weapon even though it uses the huge template of death so you don't roll 2d6 Armour Penetration and choose the highest. In other words, against vehicles it's a slightly more reliable Krak Missile. Also, I played a game with a land raider proxying as a Soul Grinder and my cousin's Dark Angels' Dreadnaught killed it in one turn because of the higher initiative and weapon skill.
> 
> ...




Fuck they combined a daemon prince with a defiler! THATS FUCKING SICK!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 2, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Fuck they combined a daemon prince with a defiler! THATS FUCKING SICK!!!



Not _exactly_. I'm not allowed to put up stats for legal reasons but the Daemon Prince is a lot like the Chaos Marine Daemon Prince and the Soul Grinder is like a Defiler with better armour and more attacks.

EDIT: And my post was Daemon Prince > Soul Grinder.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Not _exactly_. I'm not allowed to put up stats for legal reasons but the Daemon Prince is a lot like the Chaos Marine Daemon Prince and the Soul Grinder is like a Defiler with better armour and more attacks.
> 
> EDIT: And my post was Daemon Prince > Soul Grinder.



Why cant you put up stats?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 2, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Why cant you put up stats?



Legal reasons... If you want to see Sevenstring.org get taken to the cleaners by a toy company then by all means...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> But eldar have TEH AVATAR



Indeed.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1490711 said:


> Indeed.



The problem that I have with the Avatar (much like the greater deamons) is that they're horrible, horrible models that badly need updating.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 3, 2009)

True, though the Keeper of Secrets is pretty cool... as is the Nurlge one.

I think that the Avatar at least still suits the army, as an ancient, godlike figure in all its 'perfection', whereas the chaos gods evolve and grow, as do their minions, but the Greater Daemons are all the same still


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> True, though the Keeper of Secrets is pretty cool... as is the Nurlge one.
> 
> I think that the Avatar at least still suits the army, as an ancient, godlike figure in all its 'perfection', whereas the chaos gods evolve and grow, as do their minions, but the Greater Daemons are all the same still



Meh... I think the Keeper of Secrets is the only _just_ passable Greater Daemon. He's also very good in game terms.

Although, the Khorne and Tzeentch Greater Daemons are the most expensive in points, with the Slaaneshi and Nurgle ones the cheaper (in that order) so I'm a bit stuck between whether I should get a Keeper of Secrets or a Great Unclean One. The only thing is that I have no other Nurgle units in my army so why start now, lol and that they're both pretty bad models... 

Choices, choices... Actually, I think the only one I can say I genuinely think doesn't need much changing is the Lord of Change. Just a different staff and it'd be perfect.

I just think the Avatar is a horrible model that needs to die in a fire. It's made of all the things that were bad about 2nd and 3rd edition 40k.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 3, 2009)

Chaos? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/85146-miniature-painters-56k-heretical-blasphmey.html


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

I played a game yesterday against my cousin's previously terrifying Guard army. He was using the new codex and I was using my army list that was posted earlier in the thread.

I stupidly listened to some Games Workshop staffers about deployment and he then Seized The Initiative and blew up my Defiler and one of my Rhinos in the first turn as they were basically out in the open ready to rush one of the three objectives.

The game was incredible because usually I get nuked every shooting phase by the ridiculous amount of Ordinance that he has at his disposal. However it turned out, I had 2 of the objectives and contested the third and I had killed everything in his army bar the two Armoured Fist Squads and a horribly crippled Leman Russ Demolisher.

Man of the match? My Predator having its Crew Shaken and then throwing itself in frustration at the mouth of an alleyway just as both Armoured Fist Squads were about to round the corner on an objective and then got itself Immobilised! The look on his face was priceless as he had to back up all the way to the other side of the building to get around. 

Non-comedic man of the match? My Terminators did exactly what was asked of them. Deep Striked right at the head of an attack on one of the objectives I had, then then wiped out one guardsman squad with shooting (Heavy-Flamers FTW) and my Dual-Lightening-Claw armed champion wiped out the rest of another squad all by himself when they tried to charge them. Then they charged and blew up a Leman Russ Battle Tank that was denying me an objective while my Lord went off by himself to butcher Guardsmen. 

All in all I took about 7 casualties including 4 Lesser Daemons (cannon fodder ) and a Word Bearer who managed to fry himself with his own Plasma Gun, and lost both Rhinos, my Defiler and Vindicator.

It was a total domination.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 20, 2009)

Spent the last few days painting up some dark elves for a friend, and the start of my ulthwe themed eldar force (10 dire avengers). Soon i'll be making a start on the army proper - 8 warlocks, a farseer and Eldrad as HQ FTW!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> Spent the last few days painting up some dark elves for a friend, and the start of my ulthwe themed eldar force (10 dire avengers). Soon i'll be making a start on the army proper - 8 warlocks, a farseer and Eldrad as HQ FTW!



I'm not sure if this is what you are actually doing but you just gave me an idea for an Ulthwe army. Since Ulthwe Guardians are highly trained versions of Guardians you could just say that all Guardians are Dire Avengers. It would certainly be an interesting and useful army.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 20, 2009)

^ almost....i'll be ending up with 3 squads of 10 DA's, and 2 squads of storm guardians. Makes sense to upgrade to SG's since, as you say, ulthwe guardians are supposed to be more highly trained. Was considering the all avengers troops, but i need a bit of close combat power too, and avengers fail hard at that


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> ^ almost....i'll be ending up with 3 squads of 10 DA's, and 2 squads of storm guardians. Makes sense to upgrade to SG's since, as you say, ulthwe guardians are supposed to be more highly trained. Was considering the all avengers troops, but i need a bit of close combat power too, and avengers fail hard at that



I thought you can't have Storm Guardians in the current Codex, non?


----------



## Carrion (May 20, 2009)

I don't play the game but the lore and artistic aspects are just fuckin' amazing.

Here are three channels on youtube that supply me with my fix:

YouTube - jawaballs's Channel
YouTube - bluetablepainting's Channel
YouTube - miniwargaming's Channel


----------



## Petef2007 (May 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought you can't have Storm Guardians in the current Codex, non?



you can upgrade a squad of guardians to storm guardians...basically, just guardians with pistols and close combat weapons

at least, if the codex i have is up to date anyway (it seems to be)


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> you can upgrade a squad of guardians to storm guardians...basically, just guardians with pistols and close combat weapons
> 
> at least, if the codex i have is up to date anyway (it seems to be)



Yeah, you're right. Now, if only they still had the WS4 like in the Codex Eye Of Terror book...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 21, 2009)

Eldar FTW 

Id love to put together a proper Eldar army. Dark Angels, Black Templars and Witch Hunters first.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Eldar FTW
> 
> Id love to put together a proper Eldar army. Dark Angels, Black Templars and Witch Hunters first.



My two Chaos armies are coming together nicely, although it is PAINFUL just how little anti-tank the Daemon army (incursion?) has...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 21, 2009)

Agreed, although i still firmly believe you could tie up tanks with cannon fodder and/or majorly awesome close combat units. Use the fiends of Slaanesh for unit killers (with their heaps of attacks ) and use all the Khorn units against tanks 

I have a thing for teh 'medieval' thing  (dark angels etc... )


----------



## Petef2007 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone here play dawn of war online much/at all?


----------



## Daemoniac (May 22, 2009)

I play DOW, though i go through phases with games and music, so sometimes i just dont play it for months  IMO its a great game, fun, but they _fucked_ the story and all the voices and attitudes of the armies


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 22, 2009)

I played DOW for a little while, i've been intrigued to buy the sequel at some point also. 


Should be home by monday, so i'll try and get some pictures of my Tau cadre, far too much time was spent painting them


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Agreed, although i still firmly believe you could tie up tanks with cannon fodder and/or majorly awesome close combat units. Use the fiends of Slaanesh for unit killers (with their heaps of attacks ) and use all the Khorn units against tanks
> 
> I have a thing for teh 'medieval' thing  (dark angels etc... )



Dude, my cheapest Daemon are 14pt Daemonettes. It's not worth it using weak lesser daemons to attack tanks because chances are they're going to get nowhere and then shot to pieces next shooting phase.

Screamers are too monetarily expensive to use except they'd be incredibly good at destroying tanks. Also, they only hit Dreadnaughts on 6s.

As for Fiends, I flat out refuse to use those awful models. That is a shame because they are one of the best units in the game for 35-40pts.

Similarly, Bloodcrushers cost the same as a loyalist terminator and monetarily costs the same as a squad of Space Marines. What the hell is up with that? 

I've decided that Daemon Princes are the way to go. They have 2D6 Armour Penetration and a really high Initiative rating so can even take on Venerable Dreadnaughts and win. What I think I will do is buy a Chaos Space Marine one and then wait for the generic plastic Daemon Prince to come out.

I don't like the Greater Daemon models so I won't be using them. They're also stupidly expensive in points terms when I can get a Daemon Prince for 2/3s the price.


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2009)

Dusted off some of what I have, in hopes of painting and playing it soon. Here's a running count of what I got. I'll list what each guy's equipped with, as soon as I get a chance to look them over:



*[*]15 Deathwing Terminators
[*]10 Dark Angels Space Marines
[*]10 Ultramarines
[*]5 Dark Angels Company Veterans
[*]5 Dark Angels Space Marines; Devastator Squad
[*]1 Dark Angels Apothecary
[*]1 Black Reach Space Marine Captain
[*]1 Dark Angels Librarian
[*]1 Deathwing Terminator Captain
[*]1 Space Marine Land Speeder
[*]1 Deathwing Dreadnought*

Last night I ordered a few bits, including: 

heads, shoulders, and robed legs to covert a few of my loose Space Marines into full fledged Dark Angels
badges, etc. to convert 3 standard Space Marine Dreadnoughts into Deathwing Dreadnoughts

I'm hoping to get a deal on another one or two Dreadnoughts, to use up the rest of the conversion stuff I ordered. If I can only get one, I might just save up and get the Venerable Dreadnought as my third choice.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry for the bump...Pulled out my traitor witch hunter / daemon hunters /ig army this weekend as I am moving the 'human' part on ebay currently(lot of converting with abhumans) and wasnt happy with my inquisitor squad....decided to paint up a new inquisitor lord....not too shabby if i may say so myself.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 10, 2009)

^ BADASS!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude, that looks just incredible! My painting skills have always been hideously sub-par im afraid 

I really need to sell all my stuff and start from scratch TBH, i need to perfectly tailor an army i think


----------



## JunkMan (Aug 10, 2009)

i have a 2000 piont exactly deathwing army (terminators, land rainders, dreadanoghts)

all i can say is, people swear when they see 25 terminators, 3 dreads and a landraider on the bored lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

My favorite models are still the Witch Hunters Arco-Flagellants... most insane models ever


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 10, 2009)

Black Templars w00t!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

^ One of my 3 favorite armies 

Dark Angels, Witch Hunters, Black Templars  The three most fervently, violently faithful armies in the 40k world no less


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 10, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> sorry for the bump...Pulled out my traitor witch hunter / daemon hunters /ig army this weekend as I am moving the 'human' part on ebay currently(lot of converting with abhumans) and wasnt happy with my inquisitor squad....decided to paint up a new inquisitor lord....not too shabby if i may say so myself. >>> PIC SNIP <<<



Nice 

Very similar to one I used to field, except I went for the Thunder Hammer approach and some of the very early DH Inquisitor models. More pics !


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ One of my 3 favorite armies
> 
> Dark Angels, Witch Hunters, Black Templars  The three most fervently, violently faithful armies in the 40k world no less



crazy mother fuckers for sure.

nothing like a batch of sword brethren to fuck some shit up.


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2009)

Just ordered Interrogator Chaplain Asmodai, Standard Bearer, and Company Master.

Speaking of fucking shit up, did I mention I get to use those Deathwing Terminators as standard troop units. Yeah, so I'm going to be picking up another squad of those, with lightning claws. 



JunkMan said:


> i have a 2000 piont exactly deathwing army (terminators, land rainders, dreadanoghts)
> 
> all i can say is, people swear when they see 25 terminators, 3 dreads and a landraider on the bored lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2009)

^ Terminators are lovely indeed, but i always feel the need to have something faster moving as well. I need to dig out my old army lists 

I'm really itching to play a massive 8,000 point each game or something, fuck that would be fun


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait till you see the board+terrain I'm building. That'll fit an 8,000 point game, with room to spare.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 11, 2009)

you guys wanted more pics....here you go...in the middle of selling much of my guard army (shameless evilbay plug) Pro Painted Imperial Guard Army - eBay (item 270440632574 end time Aug-16-09 12:30:10 PDT) and first inquisitor (who had impeccable bad luck when it came to orks)Pro Painted Heavily Converted Inquisitor and Retinue - eBay (item 270440640482 end time Aug-16-09 12:44:21 PDT) so please excuse the fact that it doesnt make much sense now....

i hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


>



           
        
WANT.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 11, 2009)

pretty rad pentinant siege engine....this is a store favorite here in LA...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

It's fucking incredible dude... I went through a phase a few years back when i was only just really getting into it where i was modding the fuck out of some Vampire Counts (or Undead as they were known at the time ) skeleton models. I gotta say, even though the painting was pretty fucking bad, the actual mods were kickass...

They were for my douche little brother though, so no doubt they're lost/stolen/broken/sold for drug money/eaten by now


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah Ive been playing for about 2 decades now....just actually started playing the game and not just painting and has been the most rewarding thing Ive done for myself in years....great fun embracing my inner geek...thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2009)

Honeslty i just don't have the money for it anymore  I still buy the codexes every chance i get, and the story managed to give me an escape through some horrible points in my life, so it means a lot more to me than just as "a game"... i just can't play at the momeny 

Tactics are so much fucking fun though, really, it's insane.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 14, 2009)

anyone in LA play 40k?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Dark Angels, Witch Hunters, Black Templars  The three most fervently, violently faithful armies in the 40k world no less



Ahem...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice pics again Sanford - I'll have to mail a mate of mine to see if he's got the Necron's I painted for him - they were pretty kick ass although NMM takes me freaking ages >_<

I'm still trying to find a local game of Dark Heresy without any luck...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 1, 2009)

I am starting my first army and want suggestions. I want to go with witch hunters with the sisters of battle units. From there I am totally open. I am reading the codex now, but I was still looking for suggestions as to how to build etc. Please help me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2009)

Witch Hunters are the single most awesome army in the game IMO 

What kind of tactics do you have a hunch you'll like using? Are there any unit types you like best? It's easiest when you can answer at least one of those  Personally, i tend towards close combat and literally schizo units such as the Arco-Flagellants and Sisters Repentia.

EDIT: I'll also add, that if you aren't sure, the best way is to just give yourself a points limit, then follow the force organisation chart until they're all used up  _Then_ once youve played some game,s you should have a better idea of what you want to drop from/add to the army.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be setting her up with Army Builder or Forge in the next few days, so we can take care of that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2009)

nice  I've gotta admit, i always liked allying Witch Hunters with the Black Templars. Similar style of play, similar army ideals, and both awesome to play.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to play... I was horrible  So I never had too much fun.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2009)

Speaking of which... I have several painted and modified figures I still have yet to post here, including three Black Reach Terminator Sergeants I modded to look nothing alike. I'll see about digging up the camera tomorrow.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 1, 2009)

I know I want these. 
Witch Hunters Death-Cult Assassins | Games Workshop


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2009)

Death Cults are kickass models, but (imo) they were pretty well useless  a couple of attacks which is all well and good, but without enough strength to really make it worthwhile. You get 2 of them, but you dont have enough attacks to take out even half a unit, and you don't have enough strength to make it particularly worth sending them after characters.

Again though, that's my opinion 

There are actually a couple of Inquisitor (the game) models of 2 death cult assassins that are about 4 times the size of those.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 1, 2009)

I just like the way that they look. 

For practical sake I should probably look into these.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat30047&prodId=prod1080201


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, you've got me there  They are definitely kickass looking models  I like the Penitent Engines and Arco-Flagellants best


----------



## Tiger (Nov 2, 2009)

There is a big big big hobby shop down the street from where I live now, they have a ton of tables set up for Warhammer. Maybe I should go watch a game one day.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2009)

Do it  It's so much fun to play, though i won't deny that a lot of the guys there are pretty scary how much they get into it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 3, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Death Cults are kickass models, but (imo) they were pretty well useless  a couple of attacks which is all well and good, but without enough strength to really make it worthwhile. You get 2 of them, but you dont have enough attacks to take out even half a unit, and you don't have enough strength to make it particularly worth sending them after characters.
> 
> Again though, that's my opinion
> 
> There are actually a couple of Inquisitor (the game) models of 2 death cult assassins that are about 4 times the size of those.



You need a lot of them and pair them up with an Eversor Assassin for maximum effect. The only thing is that you end up with a lot of Kill Points in some very small units (3 KP : 7 models ). They are VERY dangerous though.


Also, anyone else have the sudden urge to collect an Emperor's Children force? It all started when I painted Lucious The Eternal...


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought you hated the Slaanesh models  I've always liked them, and their specific weapons are fucking amazing


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 3, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I thought you hated the Slaanesh models  I've always liked them, and their specific weapons are fucking amazing



I just think that painting pink is a surprisingly fun.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 3, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> You need a lot of them and pair them up with an Eversor Assassin for maximum effect.
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else have the sudden urge to collect an Emperor's Children force? It all started when I painted Lucious The Eternal...



First part - yes, exactly. I've done this and watched my friends face as his Space Wolves lost squads at the drop of a hat.....no saving throws \o/

Second part - I really like the idea of painting a few Emperor's Children for the fun of it but I cheat and use ink washes over the pink then highlight it on out to save time. I'll try to dig out some (old) pictures.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 3, 2009)

I never saw the use of the Death Cults tbh. I mean, if you're using them through a Witch Hunters army, to make use of that idea it means you're ignoring the massive units of Sisters Repentia, Arco Flagellants and Inquisitors to use 3 (imo) expensive elites choices  and then if you're using them thorugh a Daemonhunters army you're foregoing the use of (again) Inquisitors and/or Daemonhunter Terminators


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 11, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Second part - I really like the idea of painting a few Emperor's Children for the fun of it but I cheat and use ink washes over the pink then highlight it on out to save time. I'll try to dig out some (old) pictures.



The way I painted Lucius was Chaos Black undercoat -> Warlock Purple basecoat -> Tentacle Pink highlight -> Devlin Mud wash.

This makes them look pink but not the overly clean Heavy Metal team way as the brown wash makes the armour look filthy.

It's also easier than my way of painting the Word Bearers with less steps.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 11, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> The way I painted Lucius was Chaos Black undercoat -> Warlock Purple basecoat -> Tentacle Pink highlight -> Devlin Mud wash.
> 
> This makes them look pink but not the overly clean Heavy Metal team way as the brown wash makes the armour look filthy.
> 
> It's also easier than my way of painting the Word Bearers with less steps.



I approve of this - anything saving time is a fantastic way of (in my case at least) _actually getting an Army on the field. _



Demoniac said:


> I never saw the use of the Death Cults tbh. I mean, if you're using them through a Witch Hunters army, to make use of that idea it means you're ignoring the massive units of Sisters Repentia, Arco Flagellants and Inquisitors to use 3 (imo) expensive elites choices  and then if you're using them thorugh a Daemonhunters army you're foregoing the use of (again) Inquisitors and/or Daemonhunter Terminators



This was in a DH army (before the Witchunters codex came out) and I felt that they were potentially more useful than paying for Inquisitors/Terminators if not as versatile.

As the inclusion was also part of a themed force (Radical Inquisitor) for a while I eschewed Grey Knights for another chapter that was more morally lax  (Relictors).


----------



## sworth9411 (Nov 13, 2009)

hooray for painted armies being played.....Im all for anything as long as it is fun to play against.....I lose about 90% of the games I play but it is still fun to play and extra epic....fluffy units like the deathcult are fun to play with and against and make things mre interesting IMHO


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2009)

Picked up a set of Space Hulk Terminators that I'm planning on indoctrinating into the Deathwing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

Deathwing FTMFW! I'd love to get my hands on some Terminators... So goddamn expensive though


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2009)

I built most of my Terminator army by getting my hands on a couple of Black Reach Set Terminators off of Ork players who didn't want 'em (paid $20 for the set; and I bought 4 of them), the White Dwarf magazine that came with one Terminator a piece (so, $5 a piece and I got a giant pile of WD to boot ), and then this set from Space Hulk ($50 for 12 of them). So yeah... that's how I saved a lot of cash.

If I'm not mistaken, I have 35 Deathwing Terminators at this point but I've only paid ~1/4 what it'd cost to get that in boxed sets. 

EDIT: Also, for those not familiar with them, the sculpt on the Space Hulk Blood Angels Terminators are _insane._







Mine are obviously getting a different paint job, and also, I'm using stuff from my Dark Angels Bitz Pack to match them to my army a little better.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there a dedicated Blood Angels codex yet? I've never read any of them, and i'm more than intrigued at this point, interesting looking army


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2009)

Funny you mention that. Apparently GW actually has the Blood Angels codex free for download on their website 

Blood Angels Codex & FAQ | Games Workshop


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

Hm. Well if this is replacing a printed one, then.. well... fail  I like the printed ones...


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 26, 2009)

new space hulk game loooks siiiiiiick

also I heard the new Space Wolves army was released.


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes sir, they were.  

My brother-in-law and I both have the battleforce on our Christmas wish list. We'll see which one of us gets lucky first. 

EDIT: Also, I got a 20% coupon for my local game store that runs out Saturday and I'm broke.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 26, 2009)

Aw that blows dude... Still, Christmas around the corner  I really need to finish my Chaos Marines army and my Witch Hunters/Black Templars army  Like you though, Randy, I am broke.

Poo.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys... I have had so much fun running a Vulkan list recently


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

I really want to try using a Salamanders army at some point... So much _fire_


----------



## Loomer (Nov 27, 2009)

FIIIREEEEEEEEE!!!!

Yes indeed, however it does put your little plastic dudes in a very risky position, by having to be so close to the enemy. Any mobile, long-range shooty army will RAPE the Sallies, unless you really utilise the terrain.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

OR unless you give them ALL Vindicators!!!  Fuck you, enemies! My RACING FLAME-TANKS will kill you all! 

It's funny, they're the only army where I really embrace the pyromaniac side


----------



## Loomer (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually, the most effective unit in my army so far, has always been my 5 TH/SS termies, who are riding in a Land Raider Redeemer, together with Vulkan himself. They've racked up quite a bodycount so far. In one game, they even took out two Daemon Princes, 8 Khorne Berzerkers and and a bunch of Plague Marines.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

Fuck I love it when games just come together like that  I gotta say, of all the special characters listed in the Space Marines codex, Vulkan is (IMO) the best equipped, and most versatile  

I think my best unit with my Chaos Marines was my defiler... I had uncannily good luck with that thing, and my best game I took out the Nightbringer, and an entire unit of necron warriors in 2 turns (one turn each )

After that it became my Witch Hunter Inquisitor lord and retinue... Just managed to work my way through so many special characters and units with that guy, he was a monster (in as much as an oh-so-pure member of the inquisition can be...)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you guys think about this tournament list? It's for my new Blood Ravens' army:

HQ	
Space Marine Captain
Thunder Hammer
Artificer Armour
Melta Bombs

Librarian

ELITES	
Assault Terminator Squad	x5
Thunder Hammers


TROOPS	
Tactical Squad	x10
Plasma Gun
Plasma Cannon
Chainsword
Melta Bombs
Rhino

Tactical Squad	x10
Plasma Gun
Plasma Cannon
Chainsword
Melta Bombs
Rhino

Scout Squad	x5
EDIT: (I forgot to mention these guys have sniper rifles)
Camo Cloaks
Missile Launcher




FAST ATTACK	
Assault Squad	x10
Power Fist
Storm Shield
Melta Bombs


HEAVY SUPPORT	
Land Raider
Vindicator
Dozer Blade
Whirlwind

Also, this is the aesthetic I'm going for on the entire army(except in Blood Ravens' colours):














My reason is that since they're a Thousand Sons second founding chapter they'd have access to a lot of Heresy era equipment so I've decided to use a load of older marks of armour. Especially studded pauldrons, non-aquilla chest plates and MK.VI helmets. I'll also try to incorporate some MK.VIII armour too as I don't like MK.VII.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it looks good dude, though personally I have trouble justifying the risk of plasma guns/cannons. Other than that (which, like I said is personal) it looks really good


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, sweet idea. Post pics when you get a few done.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

A few of the (unpainted) Space Hulk figures that I'm really digging the sculpt on:


























And a couple of my figures, partially painted:


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

Your painting is much, much better than mine  I've never been terribly good...


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you. 

Honestly, a good drybrush, fine detail brush, and inks will do most of the work themselves. The only real talent I have is a steady hand, and there's a million ways of faking that. 

I'm a modding fiend, but I like to keep it subtle. That standard bearer, for example, started out looking like this (well, unpainted and without the actual flag):






So, he got a new head, chainsword, and a flag on his back (none of which was an easy task, on a metal figure BTW). When I get some of my other pieces done, I'll be sure to get them put up. Maybe a group shot as well.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to be modding freak with my old Fantasy armies. Mainly the Undead... It was awesome 

As for the painting, I do have a drybrush and all that, but I lack the steady hand with painting. I'm fantastic at dissections and cutting stuff, but my hand is atrocious somehow for painitng


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have times that my hands are shaky, as well. The thing that works best for me is resting both wrists firmly down on elevated (but uneven) surfaces. Like, I'll rest my painting-hand's wrist on a box and then the hand holding the figure against a shorter one. With my hands in that orientation, I let the vibration get soaked up by the box and let my fingers do most of the work.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 28, 2009)

I really need to get back into it. For sure.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 28, 2009)

Those new SH sculpts are mad - the high pressure moulding technique has certainly improved plastic figures out of all recognition compared to the first ones


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2009)

Agreed. 

I have a few Space Marines from their first Battleforce and it's like night and day different.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2009)

Would you guys be able to help me decide what to do with my Blood Ravens' shoulder pauldrons?

Should I leave the rims standard like on the right or without rims like on the left?






The rimless one is kind of old school like the original marine models. Which is kinda what I'm going for, but more modern:






So far, my Chaplain and Librarian are the old school armoured ones:









This is how I'm going to paint them. I'll probably be painting the Chaplains' arms the same as in this:







Demoniac said:


> I think it looks good dude, though personally I have trouble justifying the risk of plasma guns/cannons. Other than that (which, like I said is personal) it looks really good



The main reason I'm using loads of Plasma is that the Blood Ravens' have a lot of access to older Heresy-era technology. So I do it for Fluff reasons.

I find that it takes actual effort in designing, building and using a themed army effectively while a power-gaming army requires absolutely no thought because all the work has been done for you by other players who's tactics you're copying. 



Randy said:


> Wow, sweet idea. Post pics when you get a few done.



Will do, dude.

And by the way, sweet models! I think I might get some of them and convert them into BR terminators. No idea how I'd do that though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm... hope you've got a lot of bitz. 

But yeah, that sounds like a pretty cool idea. As for the shoulders, I like the aesthetics of the rimmed version better but the rimless is more badass and accurate to your build... so that's the way my vote goes.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2009)

I heard some speculation, but I guess this reinforces some it:

JobSeeker message

Also... paging mikernaut.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hmmm... hope you've got a lot of bitz.
> 
> But yeah, that sounds like a pretty cool idea. As for the shoulders, I like the aesthetics of the rimmed version better but the rimless is more badass and accurate to your build... so that's the way my vote goes.



Yeah. Plus, I think the over-large size of the DoW:II pauldrons just make them look weird. :/

I still have to think about it.



Randy said:


> I heard some speculation, but I guess this reinforces some it:
> 
> JobSeeker message
> 
> Also... paging mikernaut.



Wow! Good news, methinks! I can't wait to hear more about this game.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2009)

Took a trip to the 'dork store' this evening. While I didn't get anything, my brother-in-law picked up the Fortress of Redemption. 






It's beastly. 

He's working on cutting it out right now. I'll try to snag some pics of that and the rest of the buildings when he gets this one done.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my mates and I are going to start a new project where we fix the, quite frankly, awful Apocalypse rules.

It's going to be just an amendment that will stop the game from being a gigantic scrum on the central objective and make the game more tactical. There will hopefully be a lot of interdependence between players/detachments, limit the impact of super-heavies by simply limiting their availability and by lowering perceived points limits so as to add "space" and manoeuvring into Apocalypse.

Having said that, most of the datasheets and some of the more sane strategems will still be available.

We want to bring thinking back into the game. For instance, you're troops are being hammered by a Whirlwind battery from the other side of the board. Do you attempt to engage their fast moving land speeder spotter, commit reserves to engage the artillery directly or do you seek assistance from a friendly player with Valkeries or deep striking Daemons or whathaveyou...?

I'll let you know how we get on. It'll probably just be a Word .doc document at the end of the day.



Randy said:


> Took a trip to the 'dork store' this evening. While I didn't get anything, my brother-in-law picked up the Fortress of Redemption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks sweet, dude.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 28, 2009)

That's some impressive scenery o.0

A couple of friends and I used to make our own and had some massive tables but nothing as individually epic as that......even including some of the Forge World kits!



Randy said:


> Hmmm... hope you've got a lot of bitz.
> 
> But yeah, that sounds like a pretty cool idea. As for the shoulders, I like the aesthetics of the rimmed version better but the rimless is more badass and accurate to your build... so that's the way my vote goes.



Yeah, definitely.

I tended to use Rimmed armour for personallity figures to add a bit of impact, and left the rimless for squads - a nice mix of designs especially with my Relictors for again, Fluffy reasons.

The GK's have a fairly awesome design so of course they were left alone.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2009)

Just a thought, since it's nearly impossible for any of us to actually get together to play a game; maybe we should consider playing a VASSAL game; sometime.

I'm still learning how it works, but I figure it would be kinda fun. 

For those not familiar with VASSAL 40k:

VASSAL 40k Module - Lexicanum

While V40k is now defunct, you can still play online (because Vassal is still online). I uploaded all the necessary software here:

Warhammer 40k Vassal Package

And if you want to know more about how it works before downloading the whole package, you can get the manual here:

V40K User Guide May '09


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 28, 2009)

That's pretty cool dude, I shall take a look!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 28, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> The main reason I'm using loads of Plasma is that the Blood Ravens' have a lot of access to older Heresy-era technology. So I do it for Fluff reasons.
> 
> I find that it takes actual effort in designing, building and using a themed army effectively while a power-gaming army requires absolutely no thought because all the work has been done for you by other players who's tactics you're copying.



Oh me too by all means man. I'm not saying that out of a "it's not reasonable to be able to win" or anything, just my personal playing style really doesn't include plasma weapons  

I'm not one for taking other peoples playing styles, takes half the fun out of the game


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 28, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Oh me too by all means man. I'm not saying that out of a "it's not reasonable to be able to win" or anything, just my personal playing style really doesn't include plasma weapons
> 
> I'm not one for taking other peoples playing styles, takes half the fun out of the game



In the interests of CHEESE I once fielded an Inquisitor with a plasma gun...and a plasma cannon servitor....and three acolytes with plasma guns....then proceeded to huddle in a building as I knew my Space-Wolf playing friend would come and investigate with his command unit.

Heh. Melted.

I really liked playing Fluffy armies - in particular the Witchhunter/Daemonhunter codices gave me hours of fun with conversions (Mordheim plastic figures and some old assorted bits) and <1500pt games but venturing anywhere near a store for a game and I had to field armies that relied on power gaming in order to stand a chance.

Not something I liked to do but all the fluff and carefully painted figures in the world aren't that much in the face of a gibbering idiot with a 25k (yes...25k...) Chaos Marine army with two titans and maximum terminator units so I wanted to make a good showing against him.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2009)

I run a Salamanders army with Vulkan, because of the fluff. It makes sense, that a Sallie army specialises so heavily in fire-based weaponry, so why not?

I still get the occasional cry of "CHEEESE" though, but that's just because Vulkan is such a powerful model. His re-roll bonuses just rape people.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 1, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I run a Salamanders army with Vulkan, because of the fluff. It makes sense, that a Sallie army specialises so heavily in fire-based weaponry, so why not?
> 
> I still get the occasional cry of "CHEEESE" though, but that's just because Vulkan is such a powerful model. His re-roll bonuses just rape people.



People always complain about getting face-rolled dude, I wouldn't worry about it. Most of the personallity figures are pretty hard to beat


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, on the subject of painting armies and getting them onto the field....I was wondering how folks felt about buying a ready-painted army?

The reason I ask is that I just spotted this on CMON and it got me thinking:

CoolMiniOrNot - Bad Moons Ork Army- Complete Group Shot by Little Lead Men







Now I'm not in the market for an army but if I were I would certainly baulk at paying $3600 for one....


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally, I'd much prefer painting all of my own guys... just for the sake of personalization and continuity. However, a lot of times, pre-painted figures are actually cheaper (my local GW store has prepainted Dreadnoughts for $35 and Terminator squads for $38) or some people just suck at painting figures.  So, I think there's definitely a place for that. Would I pay a bunch over retail for a "master painted" figure? Not if it's going in my army, no.

Also, if getting a lot of guys cheap is a concern... watch out for a battleforce or box set (a la Assault on Black Reach). You usually get $200-$250 worth of figures for >$100. You lose a little bit of the customization options vs. getting individual figures, but that's not the end of the world and you can always track down a "bitz pack" to add on items.

I understand you already know this stuff, Dave, but it might help somebody else who's looking into it. A lot of people I meet are overwhelmed by the cost of building an army and they think the only alternative is buying somebody's completely painted army.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

On the subject of full armies... what's everybody using for transportation? I love the look of those purpose built cases but they seem WAY overpriced to me. If I had my choice, 

I'd go with a couple of these ($8 at the army surplus):





Filled with these (the breakout kind, though):





And then some of the oversized kind, for vehicles.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 2, 2009)

That's an epic transport system dude  

I used to use the GW own brand boxes (expensive!) but then I managed to snag a really cheap flight-case style box from my old company that was about 60 cm x 30 cm x 45cm and I just filled that with some foam very similar to that picture of yours.

Also - yeah, you're spot on. Buying battleforces is definitely the way to go if you want to get an army out quickly. Is there still that rule that each figure has to have a minimum of 3 or 4 (IIRC) different colours to qualify as tournament legal?


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

Flight case?! *That's* epic. 

I haven't done any tournament play, so I can't say. Truth be told, I'm still playing with a photocopied codex.  So, yeah... I've gotta work on getting myself legit. As soon as I paint my last few Terminator squads, I'll setup some more 1200 - 1500 point games to iron out the wrinkles. Oh, and buy my codex.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 3, 2009)

I think in all honesty tournaments can be the most horrible and degrading experiences imaginable, but possibly also a lot of fun. I only did a couple and it's very much a case of the luck of the draw.

As far as the flight case goes it was free (Yay!!) and held all of my figures with room to spare for some soda cans and lunch. If I had enough figures to fill it, then I would worry...


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 3, 2009)

Home Depot sells amazing aluminium tool cases for$20.00 that are better quality than the GW ones.....pull out the guts and order some foam and you have yourself a great cheap case.....a guy near us also uses a re furbished guitar case that holds his whole army rather nicely thinking of trying that option out...


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

I know a few of you on here play 40k warhammer or something of the lot.....Lets see your sweet armies, army lists, etc.....

Heres mine.

Very Fluffy Rogue Inquistitor Traitor Guard / Daemon Hunters List....

Aprx 2000 Points 

Inquisitor Lord and Retinue














































Counts As Grey Knights Dreadnought










Imperial Stormtroopers w/ Valkarie

















Misc Grey (or 'Bray' Knights hahaha) Knights









































Chaos Cultists (or more recently Sanctioned Psyker Battle Squad)













Rough Riders













Callidus Assasin (In the midst of Changing from a tyranid)






Land Raider Crusader / Land Raider (Brand New Addition but the big gun in the front just looks cool and has no purpose in the game)


----------



## 777 (Dec 13, 2009)

was gona ask why this is in the lounge but thats some SERIOUS shit right there man!

Awesomely painted and sick looking!

+rep

I sense RUARC will be in here soon


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Chaos Marines FTMFW


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

hahaha....actually Im running it as guard with daemon hunter allies but Im seriously considering changing to a chaos list to get some more heavy hitters.....rep to you both....


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Change it to Chaos marines, aside from the obvious fact that is just seems appropriate, you instantly get infinitely more room for epic _epic_ conversions


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow either I have been out for a while and they have made a lot of new models or this shit is fully customized. You should enter this army in one of the games workshop competitions for best looking/modeling/whatever. You would totally steal the show!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

^ It's fully custom


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats intense. Must have taken a lottttttttt of time


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have about 300 hours or so into it right now.....give or take....most of it was kit bashing but theres alot of early 90's / rogue trader parts thrown in misc for fun....

I enter them often but they are table top quality good from far far from good....what makes them look better is they are themed and I use limited colors and am consistant with the style of painting. If you want some tips the technique is super simple and I am happy to give you some advice / do a tutorial.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 13, 2009)

wow, that is really impressive. 

I've got to get around to making an army sometime. Chaos marines or Dark Eldar.... hmmmm.....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 13, 2009)

That's some pretty sweet stuff, my friend. Kudos... 

What parts did you use to make your Chaos Cultists? They look amazing. And how did you paint them?



777 said:


> I sense RUARC will be in here soon











Demoniac said:


> Chaos Marines FTMFW



I second the motion. 



Demoniac said:


> Change it to Chaos marines, aside from the obvious fact that is just seems appropriate, you instantly get infinitely more room for epic _epic_ conversions



I also agree. To me they would make more sense as Chaos Marines with allied Traitor Guard than Grey Knights. You really should try your hand at making Daemonhosts. WHY HAVEN'T YOU DONE THIS ALREADY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

I demand that you make a) a Daemon Prince, and b) a Greater Daemon of your own creation


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I demand that you make a) a Daemon Prince, and b) a Greater Daemon of your own creation





And the more steampunk the better! D:


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Steampunk/Industrial/Chaos marines FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 13, 2009)

I was going to take the piss out of all of you losers but then I realised that by admitting you like this stuff means you have more balls than I do


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

^ Too fucking right


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

hahahaha....dork for life. Greater Demon and Demon Prince would be awesome......good call....Ill get started on those in a few weeks when I get some inspiration.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Good stuff. I wish I had the money to seriously collect again  I really do...


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats what's suprising to me....for the cost of a beater guitar I've built this whole army.......(although I do have a pretty extensive bitz box.)....maybe about $400.00 or so with all the extra bitz and things.....and its all plastic.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah... I don't have $400  My money situation is uber, _uber_ tight which blows. I used to have a massive bitz box (from when i _could_ collect), but then I moved out of my dads place and left it there... Now i've got fuck all. (small Terminator squad, a chaos land raider, a small squad of chaos marines and Abaddon the despoiler... Which i'm trying to sell actually )


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 13, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's some pretty sweet stuff, my friend. Kudos...
> 
> What parts did you use to make your Chaos Cultists? They look amazing. And how did you paint them?



???


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, he made them using ..., and they were clearly painted with ...


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry Buddy,

Actually these were the only models that came straight out of the box.

Warhammer Imperial Flaggelents (mispelled).

I have a really unusual painting technique. Ill Pm you a step by step.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing looking stuff though man, really amazing. It would be _awesome_ to play with


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

I love to have painted armies to game with it makes the whole battle much more epic and fun....especially heavy themed armies.....

I hate this trend of being able to game with an unpainted army....miss the old days of four color minimum to be able to enter tournements....now they only need to be assembeled.

if you ever make it to the states look me up I have a few more things to finish on this army then time for a new project......maybe we can catch a game.


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah... I don't have $400  My money situation is uber, _uber_ tight which blows. I used to have a massive bitz box (from when i _could_ collect), but then I moved out of my dads place and left it there... Now i've got fuck all. (small Terminator squad, a chaos land raider, a small squad of chaos marines and Abaddon the despoiler... Which i'm trying to sell actually )




The main reason I quit was because this stuff costs too much. I can KIND OF justify spending $120 on a new pedal or $700 on a new cab but $400 for some little plastic models? No way jose. Games Workshop is fucking banking 24/7 and I stopped wanting to support them. I once asked a Games Workshop manager why everything costs so much and you know what he told me? "its because the models are detailed."


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> I love to have painted armies to game with it makes the whole battle much more epic and fun....especially heavy themed armies.....
> 
> I hate this trend of being able to game with an unpainted army....miss the old days of four color minimum to be able to enter tournements....now they only need to be assembeled.
> 
> if you ever make it to the states look me up I have a few more things to finish on this army then time for a new project......maybe we can catch a game.



I totally agree. It's bullshit that you don't have to paint the armies now, just bullshit. As for catching a game, one day  I'd love to do it, i plan on (one day) having a massively themed Witch Hunters/Black Templars army as well... When I have money.



Cadavuh said:


> The main reason I quit was because this stuff costs too much. I can KIND OF justify spending $120 on a new pedal or $700 on a new cab but $400 for some little plastic models? No way jose. Games Workshop is fucking banking 24/7 and I stopped wanting to support them. I once asked a Games Workshop manager why everything costs so much and you know what he told me? "its because the models are detailed."



I can justify spenidng the money on Warhammer, but only when I have it, and enough of it to get lots  I kind of get where they're coming from, but I also firmly believe that they'd get a *lot* more people starting if they dropped the prices back to where they were a few years back ($40AUD for a boxed squad of Space marines as opposed to $55 up...)


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 13, 2009)

its because they have a niche market.....they do make a lot of money but they also invest a lot of it back into the hobby which is why it keeps progressing. To some its worth it to most its not....

The reason why I like it so much and I keep coming back is just like guitar its not instant satisfaction....you have to work at it everyday and you get out what you put into it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

^ Again very very true. There's nothing better/more rewarding than sitting down for a few hours with some good music, painting little angry men


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 14, 2009)

So no one else has sweet armies to post?


----------



## cev (Dec 14, 2009)

I think your fucking badass army is probably intimidating everyone else. I don't play anymore, but when I did, my army was never anywhere near that cool


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 14, 2009)

Very, very nice painting and converting dude - the overall theme and colours unify the force a great deal which means it looks kickass on the table.

As it happens Rogue Inquisitor/Marines/Deamon Hunter/Witch Hunter forces were the ones I absolutely loved and It's great to see another player with a similar outlook on the game.





sworth9411 said:


> I love to have painted armies to game with it makes the whole battle much more epic and fun....especially heavy themed armies.....
> 
> I hate this trend of being able to game with an unpainted army....miss the old days of four color minimum to be able to enter tournements....now they only need to be assembeled.
> 
> if you ever make it to the states look me up I have a few more things to finish on this army then time for a new project......maybe we can catch a game.



Yes, Yes and fucking Yes!!

I found out about the unpainted rule and I went absolutely mental. I spent something in the region of 40 hours painting my Inquisitor and his Plasma-gun retinue, then longer painting Grey Knights, Inquisitorial Stormtroopers + Chimera + Rhino with Forge World Parts....

Ah well, I swapped the lot for a couple of customised AEG's for airsoft when I lost my cool with the GK lists and the general fuck-nuttery of the local scene....


----------



## Loomer (Dec 15, 2009)

Sworth, that army is unbelievably well done! I particularly love the Deamonic Constructs/Warp Engines. They count as gun servitors, right? 

I am heavily considering adding a small amount of Daemonhunters to my Salamanders, as a little flavour-bringer. They're gonna be Puritans, though


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 15, 2009)

daemon hunters actually destroy things....especially spiky pointy things....strongly suggest them for fighting chaos

thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 15, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> daemon hunters actually destroy things....especially spiky pointy things....strongly suggest them for fighting chaos
> 
> thanks for the compliments!


 

I really got stuck on the idea of Inquisitors + Retinue after overdosing on Dan Abnett books, so I had a few variations:

Inquisitor with Thunder hammer, Digital weapons, close combat weapon, holocaust psychic power, 3 acolytes with storm shields. Charge, nuke, profit  

Inq. with pyscannon, Heavy Bolter servitor, Guard vets with storm bolters.

Inq. with Plasma gun, Plasma Servitor, Guard vets with Plasma Guns

Then of course the absolute sheer cheese of "Fast Eddie" the Eversor Assassin. I'll really have to try and find pics....


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha you should get 3 gun servitors w/ melta guns and 2 familiars nothing says suprise like that popping out of a landraider.....sometimes it works well sometimes it doesnt.

P.S. although the eversor is cool I cant even how many times the callidus assasin has won the game for me. For 120 points you get to move 1 enemy unit up to 6 inches....sounds trivial but it wins games (vindicator out of cover? obliterators off a vantage point, devestators out of a building....you get the point) that and her neural shredder owns and her ctan phase knife cuts down daemon princes and characters....worth every penny. Hell last gam I played she took out almost 300 points of models before she went down (screaming).....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 15, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> hahaha you should get 3 gun servitors w/ melta guns and 2 familiars nothing says suprise like that popping out of a landraider.....sometimes it works well sometimes it doesnt.
> 
> P.S. although the eversor is cool I cant even how many times the callidus assasin has won the game for me. For 120 points you get to move 1 enemy unit up to 6 inches....sounds trivial but it wins games (vindicator out of cover? obliterators off a vantage point, devestators out of a building....you get the point) that and her neural shredder owns and her ctan phase knife cuts down daemon princes and characters....worth every penny. Hell last gam I played she took out almost 300 points of models before she went down (screaming).....



I think that's the thing with the retinue idea - sometimes it's brutal, sometimes you end up sucking wind 

I never ever used the Callidus. I have no idea why I didn't but yeah, looking at the stats I must have been blind


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 15, 2009)

its actually not even fair she comes through and makes her points back literally every time and about 70% of the time even more. She is the only person in the army that I can always count on....


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2009)

So, is this the defacto 40k thread? Cause if so, we should just merge the two, really.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy said:


> So, is this the defacto 40k thread? Cause if so, we should just merge the two, really.



Unfortunately it seems so. If these are to remain separate I think this should be an army list and construction thread and the other should be a 40k news and general tactical discussion. At the moment I also think they should be merged...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2009)

I just thought I'd share this with you since Turn Signals On A Land Raider has bitten the dust.

Ninjabread - Curis' digital realm of miniatures












Enjoy!


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm making 40k cookies for Christmas this year.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2009)

Mmmm... Slaanesh cookies...!


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I was thinking Nurgle but he/she will do.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 16, 2009)

Merge them - there aren't so many players on the board that two threads are really needed I guess?

Plus, all the info in one place is always helpful


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 16, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Mmmm... Slaanesh cookies...!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)

And mine is bigger, _and_ older


----------



## Arminius (Dec 16, 2009)

By Zerosignal's request I hereby post my analogy between "Avatar" and 40k



ZeroSignal said:


> Primitive Tau vs Imperial Guard.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought that 











Come to think of it, 40k tau are definitely cooler  If some kind of chaos marine analog is not inserted into this movie I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2009)

That Tau model is friggin' *sick.*


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes it is... Definitely the most accurately reproduced and appropriately "dark" Warhammer 3d model i've yet seen


----------



## Arminius (Dec 16, 2009)

It actually makes them look like alien warriors, instead of happy-blue-commie-goat-men.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 17, 2009)

I hatehatehatehatehatehatehatehate Tau Railguns


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

^ Aw, why? Just because they're 72" ranged, S10, AP1 monstrosities attached to quickly relocateable grav-tanks?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Aw, why? Just because they're 72" ranged, S10, AP1 monstrosities attached to quickly relocateable grav-tanks?


 

That sums it up.

AND pulse rifles.....and other Tau shooty sticks of doom.



Randy said:


> That Tau model is friggin' *sick.*



It's awesome - I wonder who painted it?


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tau = Unfair squishy little manga bastards.....I constantly lose to them and their pulse rifles.....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 17, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> Tau = Unfair squishy little manga bastards.....I constantly lose to them and their pulse rifles.....



Dude, I totally feel your pain. 

I have beaten them in the past but I really need to be lucky with terrain placement and/or field some horribly gribbly units specifically to take care of them. Those gits with the jump packs are ESPECIALLY annoying....however if you can get hold of them in hand to hand then Tau pate becomes the order of the day


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> It's awesome - I wonder who painted it?



It looks more like a rendered 3d model than a painting to me 


And also; Tyranids > Tau. Sure, the tau have their fancypants weapons, but the 'nids move so fast it doesn't matter  _Especially_ on smaller tables


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

^ And fluff-wise the tyranids are going to win anyway


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

Very true. I have to say, i'm really liking the newer 'nid list. I hadn't really seen it until a couple months back when I picked it up, but they really did improve it over the last edition.

And most importantly they brought back the absolutely incredible looking Hive Tyrant from however long ago


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2009)

They've got the new codex coming soon, yes?

I only know this because my brother in law is a Tyranid playing FIEND! I think he's got about 5000 points...?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

I dunno about a new codex, I'm about as in the loop as something thats not in the loop at all...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> They've got the new codex coming soon, yes?
> 
> I only know this because my brother in law is a Tyranid playing FIEND! I think he's got about 5000 points...?


Seeing as most Tyranid units are pretty cheap pointwise, that's gotta be a HUGE fuck-off army.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't they just release a new codex a year ago or so? I remember some big stink over a statement in the new codex that basically said that the emperor only had a few hundred years left. Given my dodgy memory though that could have easily been the last codex


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1779869 said:


> Seeing as most Tyranid units are pretty cheap pointwise, that's gotta be a HUGE fuck-off army.





All_¥our_Bass;1779869 said:


> Seeing as most Tyranid units are pretty cheap pointwise, that's gotta be a HUGE fuck-off army.



Yeah, it's pretty massive. Might be closer to 4000+, but I'll have to ask. It's mostly a SEA of Hormagaunts (like 80% of his figures), three squads of Termagants, a few squads of genestealers, a Broodlord, a Hive Tyrant, three Carnifex, a Hive Guard, a Zoanthrope, and 2 Licthors. 

He obviously doesn't run all of that straight out, but he subs in bits and pieces depending on the game. I'm sure I'm missing a few, but I'll see if I can snag his army list next time he comes by.



Demoniac said:


> I dunno about a new codex, I'm about as in the loop as something thats not in the loop at all...





Aysakh said:


> Didn't they just release a new codex a year ago or so? I remember some big stink over a statement in the new codex that basically said that the emperor only had a few hundred years left. Given my dodgy memory though that could have easily been the last codex



Yep. Here she is:
Codex: Tyranids | Games Workshop

They're making the Broodlord a troop choice (I believe), remaking a lot of the figures as plastic, and making a different Battleforce (similar).

More details here:
New Tyranids! | Warhammer | Warhammer 40K | Lord of the Rings Strategy Battle Games


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> They're making the Broodlord a troop choice (I believe)



                              

What what what??!? Holy shit


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 18, 2009)

One army I never really played, and they're all (well, mostly) plastic....hrrrm....TEMPTING!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 26, 2009)

Plus in the codex there's rules for making your own breeds/variants which makes them quite customizable as well.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2009)

Speaking of 40k, I got one of these from my sister and brother-in-law for Christmas:






Space Marine Predator | Games Workshop

Luckily, I've got the bitz to make it all Dark Angels'd out, already. 

I'm thinking of going with the lascannons on the sides, and the twin linked lascannons on the top.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 26, 2009)

Ah, purest cheese = that's the variant I ran as Relictors (I just used the older turret + some assorted chaos-y bits from sprues etc) and it whupped some most satisfactory ass


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going for a medium and close range, brute strength style army. Between the decked out Predator Annihilator and all the Terminators I'm going to have on the board, it's going to be pretty expensive (point-wise) but that's what I had in mind. Tough to kill and packing a lot of firepower in both the shooting phase and in assault.

I'd like to have one or two squads packing lightning claws and another squad with cyclone missile launchers.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a squad of Emperor's Children for Christmas but I was trying to figure out how to build them:

A - Bolter with holstered BP+CCW (I already did that with my entire Word Bearers army so not going to do that as I want them to look different).
B - Bolt Pistol & Chainsword.
C - Bolter & Chainsword.

Also, do I actually bother and get some metal Emperor's Children shoulder pads or just put on Slaaneshi transfers?

Halp!


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2009)

Depends on how the rest of your army looks, but I'd say option B and metal shoulders.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> Depends on how the rest of your army looks, but I'd say option B and metal shoulders.



The Word Bearers are all bolters with holstered BP+CCW and look like a rushing gunline army with their Rhino transports. I want the EC to look different but I also want to explain the Bolter which is why I was considering option "C". I think I'll go in to GW on Monday and order some EC shoulder pads.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'm going for a medium and close range, brute strength style army. Between the decked out Predator Annihilator and all the Terminators I'm going to have on the board, it's going to be pretty expensive (point-wise) but that's what I had in mind. Tough to kill and packing a lot of firepower in both the shooting phase and in assault.
> 
> I'd like to have one or two squads packing lightning claws and another squad with cyclone missile launchers.



Yeah, that works 

I actually had more success with that kind of layout rather than the Close-Combat heavy styles although with Grey Knights having Storm Bolters they were expensive...but good.



ZeroSignal said:


> The Word Bearers are all bolters with holstered BP+CCW and look like a rushing gunline army with their Rhino transports. I want the EC to look different but I also want to explain the Bolter which is why I was considering option "C". I think I'll go in to GW on Monday and order some EC shoulder pads.



Definitely shoulder pads...and possibly.....Chainswords + Bolters?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 28, 2009)

So.... I'm going up against a really nasty Nidzilla list tomorrow. What do I do?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 28, 2009)

Kill them all before they get to you in close combat  Anything big and strong, fucking axe it before it gets close.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 28, 2009)

Loomer said:


> So.... I'm going up against a really nasty Nidzilla list tomorrow. What do I do?



Flamers and Plasma. What army do you use?


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2009)

90% of the battle by brother-in-law fights are against Tyranids, since that's what his brother plays. His Chaos army usually gets destroyed but his Eldar usually squeak by. 

The biggest difference is long range blast weapons (which precious few of his Chaos are equipped with). One of these guys Eldar Fire Prism | Games Workshop usually does the lion's share of the work, with some help from Eldar Wraithlord | Games Workshop. But anything similarly equipped should do the trick. 

As a general rule, getting yourself behind difficult terrain or up in a building will slow their advances and give you a chance to pick them off at range. Once they get close to you, you're close to fucked unless you've got 2+ armor saves.  Ruarc's suggestion of flamers (preferably heavy) or plasma weapons will at least give you a chance, though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 28, 2009)

Yup. My loadout for my Chaos Marine is always (I MetaGame by default ) Champ with CC & anti-vehicle stuff, 9 traitors, 1 Plasma Gun, 1 Flamer, 1 Icon of Chaos Glory.

The Plasma Gun allows me to nuke MEqs and Terminators, while scaring the crap out of Avatars and the like. The Flamer is for taking on horde armies of just putting a lot of wounds on units with good saves. I find Melta-Guns to be pointless in the grand scheme of things when all your lads have krak grenades and a Champ with Melta-bombs. Plus it frees up a special weapon slot.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 29, 2009)

Loomer said:


> So.... I'm going up against a really nasty Nidzilla list tomorrow. What do I do?


*
SHOOT THE BIG ONES!!!!*

get rid of as many synaptic creatures as possible

and area blast as many gaunts, gants, gargoyles, and 'stealers as you can.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 29, 2009)

I run salamanders, so all my Meltas oughtta put some dents in the big guys. The damn thing is though, that those pesky Warriors can't be instant-fried until the new codex is out  

I'm gonna dust off my Heavy bolter Devastators and see what happens. Question is though, if it's worth it to bring along my thunder hammer Termies.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2009)

TH Termies might last with their 2+ but burning with cleansing fire is the way to go most definitely. Plasma is also useful...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 29, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1793251 said:


> *
> SHOOT THE BIG ONES!!!!*
> 
> get rid of as many synaptic creatures as possible
> ...



Yeah, but it's a lot harder than it sounds, unfortunately, thanks to all the Eternal Warrior crap they're throwing about...  



Loomer said:


> I run salamanders, so all my Meltas oughtta put some dents in the big guys. The damn thing is though, that those pesky Warriors can't be instant-fried until the new codex is out
> 
> I'm gonna dust off my Heavy bolter Devastators and see what happens. Question is though, if it's worth it to bring along my thunder hammer Termies.



Dude, ditch the melta-guns. They're useless for anything other than tank hunting when you're too lazy to use melta-bombs  (multi-meltas are a different story but suffer from the same accuracy issues that means I would never use them). Use He'stan and loads of Flamers. Plasma is very good for taking out the big guys. Heavy Bolters are very good. You need to get as many wounds onto the Synapses units as possible.

I can tell you from personal experience that Chaos Terminators eat Carnifexi for breakfast.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 30, 2009)

Holy shit fuck I got raped. Man, all those MC's are hard to take down :S


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2009)

Details.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 30, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that Chaos Terminators eat Carnifexi for breakfast.



This is very VERY true  It tends not to matter what you give them either, the equipment available to them is just generally awesome, and their armour save is good enough for nearly anything.

Plasma _is_ a good thing, but I personally can't justify the risk, and I prefer meltaguns anyway, despite the limited range. It means you can give your troops one last power-shot before you assault.

I'm a big fan of arming terminators up with chainfists and sending them into the fray.. It can be a touch slow, but god help them when you hit


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 30, 2009)

When I fielded them (I always felt there were a tad expensive) GK Terminators just destroyed most things to be fair....adding some of the more "beardy" wargear was sometimes an excercise in pure overkill


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yes, the GK terminators are absolutely incredible, though incredibly expensive also. That said, in games above 5,000 points, it isn't quite so bad, and lets you go a little more crazy


----------



## Loomer (Dec 30, 2009)

I think my next purchase will be another box of assault marines, and a Box of GK Termies. 

Gk Termies mainly because they look so damn cool, and I am sure they can rape more or less anything.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 30, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I think my next purchase will be another box of assault marines, and a Box of GK Termies.
> 
> Gk Termies mainly because they look so damn cool, and I am sure they can rape more or less anything.



I can happily confirm:

1) Yes - and they are great to paint
2) Yes - most things get quickly mullered 

A Grand Master is quite an awesome spectacle to behold but on the expensive side considering it's not a character and therefore doesn't have special character rules....



Demoniac said:


> Oh yes, the GK terminators are absolutely incredible, though incredibly expensive also. That said, in games above 5,000 points, it isn't quite so bad, and lets you go a little more crazy



Absolutely - Fielding all my GK + Land Raiders + Inquisitors + Retinue didn't happen often but for those games that you are quite happy to run for hours they were superb fun.

However, I still hate Necrons


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 30, 2009)

Randy said:


> Details.


----------



## Randy (Dec 31, 2009)

A couple of these should probably help a little:


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2010)

Forgot to post these last week. Some terrain they had out at the local Warhammer store:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2010)

That terrain set is pretty cool.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought so! My guess is that they play Flames of War or something like that on there, but the scale was close enough that you could pull off a 40k game on there without issue.

The thing I like about it is how confined it is, TBH. Forces you to use the terrain and the layout the way it was designed (bottlenecks in intentional places, etc.) and it forces you to get a little more creative with your approach, rather than bombing away across a big open table, taking difficult terrain tests for little craters but not much else.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> I thought so! My guess is that they play Flames of War or something like that on there, but the scale was close enough that you could pull off a 40k game on there without issue.
> 
> The thing I like about it is how confined it is, TBH. Forces you to use the terrain and the layout the way it was designed (bottlenecks in intentional places, etc.) and it forces you to get a little more creative with your approach, rather than bombing away across a big open table, taking difficult terrain tests for little craters but not much else.



Flames of War is a game I've always wanted to play. It looks like fun. The only thing is I'd need to invest in a whole new game system (terrain, models, rule books, etc.)

I've been trying to find a way of making Warhammer 40K more tactical like how you describe. Less like Apocalypse style scrums. I don't think it would take much really to do it...


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2010)

My local shop's got a 25% off deal going, so I'm heading to pickup a Ravenwing Battleforce tomorrow some time.

Also, there's a new expansion coming out and I believe it came with the new White Dwarf for this month? Anybody else have any details?


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2010)

Bumping myself. 

Picked up Ravenwing Battleforce, two things of paint, GW Plastic Glue, and the new White Dwarf. With the discount, came to $90 which is what the Battleforce normally costs by itself (before tax). Very happy with all that. 

As I mentioned before, the rules for the new expansion are actually in this month's White Dwarf, so I've been thumbing through it. Think tanks, vehicles and monstrous creature battles and you've pretty much got the idea. You can still bring infantry but they're mostly for buffs and minor support... besides that, they're more or less useless.

My brother in law plays Eldar, so he was pumped to see they're releasing an update of the Fireprism:






...but what's cooler is that the kit can also be used to make a "Night Spinner" which I guess is a new tank for tearing up infantry units but that's all the details so far.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

Night Spinner used to be a forge world pack you brought separately






and that new Fire Prism look bad ass


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2010)

That thing looks SICK.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

I know these things as i was aiming to be a designer for them when i was playing, unfortunately, i can design, but my sculpting was terrible


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2010)

Any pictures of your work? I'm actually into that kinda thing as well.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> Any pictures of your work? I'm actually into that kinda thing as well.



unfortunately not I stopped designed at 15 (04-05) and it was all on paper...

just checked yeah nothing here I'm afraid, But I created a whole codex for a new race I had designed from the ground up, rules points, visuals, the whole shibang


----------



## Necris (May 28, 2010)

The new Fire Prism looks badass. I had a friend who used to play this all the time he had a Chaos Space Marine Army and a Tyranid army. I couldn't afford to play at the time since I didn't have a job but I ended up memorizing the rules to the game anyway, then they came out with a new rulebook.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have been indoctrinated into 40k, from my brother-in-law. He's got a MASSIVE Eldar army and a descent sized Chaos squad. He was giving guitar lessons to some dude and he was short on cash, so since he knew he played 40k, he paid him in some first and second generation Space Marines that he didn't really have any use for. Around the same time, the Black Reach expansion came out and the promotion they were running were free Space Marine terminators in every issue of White Dwarf that month, so we bought up all the copies they had, as well as coming back the next month and getting any leftovers that turned up. We ended up splitting the cost of the Black Reach set, then trading the Orcs to some dude for the Space Marines that came with his set. 

All that said, I got the foundation of my army on a shoestring budget. Since I play Dark Angels, I started buying up ebay Space Marine bitz and leftover Dark Angels emblems, robes, etc.

These days, I can afford to spend more cash on guys but since I don't need to get big groups of stuff, it's usually $20 or $30 dollars here or there. Nothing really budget breaking.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

i worked out that i potentially had a 20-30,000 point renegade space marine company at one point...

I never completed it though, still in boxes


----------



## Daemoniac (May 30, 2010)

Well seeing as how I don't have the money to actually buy anything, let alone Warhammer stuff, I've taken it upon myself to design a bunch of my own god damn characters 

So far I have stats and special rules for 3 Witch Hunters special characters, a Black Templars one, a Chaos Marine one, and a Dark Angels character... Yes, I am that desperate and nerdy right now


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2010)

When the going gets tough, the tough get Vassal.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 30, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Well seeing as how I don't have the money to actually buy anything, let alone Warhammer stuff, I've taken it upon myself to design a bunch of my own god damn characters
> 
> So far I have stats and special rules for 3 Witch Hunters special characters, a Black Templars one, a Chaos Marine one, and a Dark Angels character... Yes, I am that desperate and nerdy right now



Um.....do you like Harlequins or Inquisitors?

Got a few you can gladly have if you're desperate - no charge ofc.


----------



## chimpinatux (May 30, 2010)

Any of you guys ever play Epic 40K? All the fun but SOOOOOOO much bigger armies


----------



## Daemoniac (May 30, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Um.....do you like Harlequins or Inquisitors?
> 
> Got a few you can gladly have if you're desperate - no charge ofc.



 Seriously dude?

EDIT: Cos yeah, the Harlequin models and the Witch Hunter/GK Inquisitors are quite possibly my favorite small models in the game...


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2010)

Stopped by the 'dork store' today and my brother in law paid for two of those new Fire Prisms, even though we can't pick them up yet, since today was the last day for 25% off. Looks like they're going for $50 a piece, but supposedly there's a price increase starting this coming month. 



chimpinatux said:


> Any of you guys ever play Epic 40K? All the fun but SOOOOOOO much bigger armies



Haven't played, but that Spearhead expansion seems like it's in that vein.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> Looks like they're going for $50 a piece, but supposedly there's a price increase starting this coming month.



Of course there is 

The closest GW to me is like an hour away... or at least it was, until it closed a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Seriously dude?
> 
> EDIT: Cos yeah, the Harlequin models and the Witch Hunter/GK Inquisitors are quite possibly my favorite small models in the game...



Yeah, seriously dude 

I'll go look through my stash in the gargage and see what I've got. They've all been undercoated white (to prevent lead rot as some are quite old) but hell, if you'll use them that's miles better than simply sitting there.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2010)

Haha, I still wanna play! Maybe when Im older. :/


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Yeah, seriously dude
> 
> I'll go look through my stash in the gargage and see what I've got. They've all been undercoated white (to prevent lead rot as some are quite old) but hell, if you'll use them that's miles better than simply sitting there.



Seriously, thank you so much... I've been really itching to get back into it properly for ages


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Haha, I still wanna play! Maybe when Im older. :/



Better hurry up dude, before it costs $200 per model  I love it, i really do, but it's SO expensive, and it's only getting moreso


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2010)

Also, thoughts on plastic figure vs. metal figures? I like the value and detail of the metal models more but they're a pain in the ass to paint.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

I like the resin models that Forgeworld make more than GW's plastic ones, but in general yes the metal models are my favorite. If you paint them piece by piece it's not so bad, or if you go over them and smooth down the problem areas/rough areas a touch.

Loads of detail, i remember the old fantasy Beastmen Shaman from like 1998 was an awesome model


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 31, 2010)

Righto, I've got:

One box of Dark Eldar Wytches + 5 Haemonculus 
10 assorted metal+plastic Chaos Marines
Witch Hunter Inquisitor + Retinue Box set
_16 _Assorted Harlequins (no Death Jesters or Shadowseers) but it's got a couple of 1st Edition rarities I think.

Clearly pretty weighty so let me see exactly how much it all adds up to... 

I thought I had a 1st Edition Chaos Dreadnought but it's gone walkabout sadly....


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Righto, I've got:
> 
> One box of Dark Eldar Wytches + 5 Haemonculus
> 10 assorted metal+plastic Chaos Marines
> ...


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 31, 2010)

I've got the Eternal Champsion box set + some Melnibonean warriors but that's not 40k so I'll be holding onto it  

Sadly all my Grey Knight stuff has long since gone (couple of Land Raiders, Inquisitorial Rhino + Chimera, Stormtroops, 4 different Inquisitor Lords, Grandmasters, Terminators blah blah etc etc...) but I guess that would be WAY too heavy to ship ^^


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

Fuck dude, that Witch Hunters stuff is fucking awesome, they are quite simply my favorite models ever  I've always wanted to try my hand at painting Harlequins, though i'm not real sure i'll be any good


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2010)

I bought my brother in law a set of Harlequins for Christmas and I think we pretty much decided not to bother doing the diamonds on the bulk of them and just doing the "mismatched" pattern thing from garment to garment, and it worked pretty well. Seems kinda like a cop-out but the results were still pretty good and they were definitely better than the really shitty diamond job we would've done.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2010)

So you guys know the scene, like there is a BIG hobby shop near here. My girlfriend suggested we just go and watch some games and befriend people to learn, but I dont know how well that'd go over. Are the games boring to watch if you are not playing, and would that bother the players? 

I'd feel the need to ask questions and shit.


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2010)

The pace of the game is pretty slow, so if it were just "sit and watch" it'd probably be pretty boring but there's enough going on that you can usually talk and ask questions and stuff pretty easily. 

When I'm hanging with my brother in law and his brother when they play, we usually shoot the shit, play guitar, drink beer, and any other stuff you can do while you're sitting at a table or at least somewhere in proximity.

The way I learned was being walked through a small 800 point game. Only took about 45 minutes to play from start to finish, but it encompasses 90% of the rules and strategies you would need for a full game. You can have the rulebook and stuff out while you're playing (even the majority of experienced players still reference their rulebook throughout a normal game, so it's not a n00b thing) so you don't need to commit all of that to memory.

Unless you're a super dedicated 'nerdinator', you're probably going to want to stick to playing games with people you get along with, since you'll be spending some time together. If you're in "tournament mode" and you actually enjoy playing the game for the challenge then it's cool to play with anybody but recreationally... 







...avoid these guys.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

^  Most of the time it's perfectly reasonable to just sit and watch, and if it's an actual Games workshop store and the staff are running a game, that's where to start


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2010)

You're blessed that you had any GW stores near you. I had one at ALL within 500 miles of here and it moved out when I was a kid. The kicker is that it was right in the mall where my dad was working at the time and I went in there before I knew what Warhammer was and was like "SWEET! LOOK AT THESE AWESOME ACTION FIGURES AND PLAYSET!" then I went in and found out you had to put all that stuff together I was like "Oh, fuck all that noise".


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2010)

^  Yeah I had one just up the road from me, another one about half an hour from me, and another one about an hour away in a different direction...

When I first started collecting I hung out at that place sooo much... To the point where I'd not go to school and hang out there instead  So entertaining. Then I moved where I am, with precisely fuck-all in every direction. Can't wait to get back


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2010)

Alright, so... I just played with my Dark Angels for the first time tonight against Tyranids in a small 750 point game and I got slaughtered HOWEVER, 1.) The guy I was playing cheated 2.) The guy I was playing had a tyranid army (which is zergs hard in low point games) which he's used dozens of times 3.) I overlooked, forgot about or flat out didn't even know several of perks I had but wasn't using. I'd have deployed a little differently overall, but I could've stood a better chance if the other 3 things I listed went in my favor.

I had a squad of Terminators, a Terminator Captain HQ, a Devastator Squad, and a squad of standard tactical marines. He had a Hive Tyrant, a zoanthrope, a squad of hormagants, a squad of genestealers and then a squad of enhanced genestealers that he infiltrated with on the third turn. I took three hits off of the hive tyrant in the first turn using my devastators, and what fucked me for the rest of the game was bad advice which had me attacking the horms. instead of using my additional shots to finish off the Hive Tyrant. He ended up siphoning a wound off of one of my guys, then locking my HQ in assault which dropped his initiative down below all of the other bugs he was assaulting with, thus setting up a domino effect that left me in range of the genestealers who infiltrated. Honestly, I probably stood a descent chance in most scenarios but being that it was my first game, I had to give him and the other guys the benefit of the doubt... next time, that'll be a different story.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 16, 2010)

I played Tau exclusively when they first came out. My first game was against a Tyranid army. Since they had such long range weapons i just hunkered down and destroyed anything that got too close. I used the Battlesuits on the Carnifex and Tyrant and used my Kroot squads as cannon fodder to hold things up.

Fun game.many many Kroot were sacrificed.

I picked it up again since the rules have totally changed and there are new armies available. Ive been toying with Black Templars, who are kinda badass. But im still really tempted to try some other armies, namely CHAOS!!! eldar and imperial guard. but who knows.im thinking just picking up the codices for reading and enjoyment for now and choose later.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 16, 2010)

It is better to die for the Emperor than live for yourself.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2010)

I made up what turned out to be an 8,500 point army list to work towards for a Black Templars/Witch Hunters army... It will be awesome fun to play as too I think 

Also, Shadey sent me another Witch Hunters inquisitor and some Harlequins stuff, so epic thanks to him (i'll post pics when they get here ) Can't wait


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 16, 2010)

Should be there soon hopefully - I've also found that a bag full of Chaos-y Marines and parts I'll send over when I get paid. I did think about painting them but nah, I think I've moved on a bit from entire armies at the moment  I also found Lillith Hesperax from when I was toying with a 750 pts Dark Eldar army but they're quite pants....

Signalgrey - Tau were SO very annoying when they first came out. Stealth Suits....OMG NO!! Once I got hold of the little bleeders they were dead meat but many brave Stormtroopers got their asses shot to bits getting other units into Assault.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2010)

I loved Tau when they were released. They are fun to play still, but god damn do you have to be more than 100% sure they get NOWHERE near you. Any smallish board is hard to organise them on, i've found.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 16, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I loved Tau when they were released. They are fun to play still, but god damn do you have to be more than 100% sure they get NOWHERE near you. Any smallish board is hard to organise them on, i've found.



When they were first released my friends and I were playing 1000 points so the sheer volume of fire they could lay down pretty much annihilated everything unless it could infiltrate or was equally shooty. 

If I stacked my army specifically I could win maybe 50% of the time but otherwise....nah....not a pretty sight


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2010)

I had the same thing with Tyranids. If you pick your army right (motherfucking Genestealers , none of this Gaunt bullshit), you can really stir some shit up... Couple that with the fact that you could make your Tyranid Warriors fly...  (your troops (which are techncially capable of ripping tanks apart...) can infiltrate, then your elites/fast attack can fly around the place, then all the rest is just generally hideously powerful in close combat, with at least enough ranged weapons to take out other troops)

I'm really pining to play some games with the Black Templars stuff. Still got my Witch Hunters stuff and a couple of Chaos units and a land raider, so I might just play a mate just with that... it will be a small game


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 16, 2010)

Hrrm...'nids......mostly _plastic figures? _


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2010)

I was completely fucked trying to use flamers on them because by the time they're within range, they're usually moving in for assault. Small blast weapons and honestly, unloading with a full squad of Space Marines, if you're within 12" (since their boltguns get 2 shots) got me the best results this last time. Lascannons on monstrous creatures ripped them to SHREDS.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2010)

Aye that's totally true 

I gotta say, I rather miss using Lictors... those were some fucking satisfying creatures to use in any game


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw something completely awesome today at the local rather-small gameshop:

Warhammer 40k board game, Horus Heresy part, I was like: "Oh my God, I must buy!!!!1eleven!" then I saw the 120$ price tag


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw one of those. Despite the price tag, we were all contemplating chipping in for it to steal the pieces to use for 40k but there didn't look to be a lot we could use in a normal game, unfortunately.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=98:

That one? Looks pretty cool!

We did *ahem* purloin a couple of copies of Space Hulk back in the day for the same reason....although they were more compatible...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2010)

^ The Space Hulk models were awesome  I have a cousin who has Space Hulk 

Also, Shadey, those models arrived  I shall be putting up a thread soon


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 19, 2010)

Um hello...I was wondering about starting up on 40k. I looked at the website a lot, and I think I want to go with Tenzeech's Chaos Space Marines. Any recommendations on a good way to start? Even though I live in a small town, I do have a Games Workshop store closeby. Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=98:
> 
> That one? Looks pretty cool!
> 
> We did *ahem* purloin a couple of copies of Space Hulk back in the day for the same reason....although they were more compatible...



Yeah, between both of my in-laws, we've got 4 copies of Space Hulk.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Um hello...I was wondering about starting up on 40k. I looked at the website a lot, and I think I want to go with Tenzeech's Chaos Space Marines. Any recommendations on a good way to start? Even though I live in a small town, I do have a Games Workshop store closeby. Thanks!



I don't play Chaos, but first things first... you'll want to get yourself the codex and a battleforce: 

Amazon.com: Chaos Space Marine Battleforce Warhammer 40k: Toys & Games

...solely because the cost of one of these versus buying the equivalent number of figures individually is at least half the price. The stuff in Battleforce is about the minimum you'll need to play a very basic game, but it gives you a usable army right out of the gate. 

To save yourself some money, I'd advise reading through the codex and checking out some tips on Chaos but more importantly, try playing with the figures you've got to figure out it's strengths and weaknesses accordingly. Some schemes you'll go with will require your to get more troops which can get costly but a lot of the trajectory of your army will come from your named and HQ characters which are usually only $15 a piece and will make a HUGE difference in your strategy and perks.

Also, get stuff used as often as you can. I buy shit loads of bits and pieces off of ebay, which helped with building up the bulk of my regular figures... just make sure all or most of the parts you'll need are included. Also, you can get a good price in shittily painted used figures but air on the side of caution because they can be a pain to fix (adding too many layers of paint pulls out detail, stripping metal figures can be difficult, and stripping plastic figures is nearly impossible). But if you're careful, you can really save yourself serious cash (ie. I got a squad of terminators that would normally cost me $50 for $15 off of the 'bay and a Dreadnought that normally goes for $50 for $12, etc).

But yeah, I can't overemphasize trying your army out before buying a shitload of scheme specific figures. Every army has it's perks but likewise, there are SEVERAL schemes you can go with your army (ie. assault based, psychic based, long range based, and swarm based, etc. the list goes on). That'll be dictated by what HQ's you have (because they're loaded up with unique buffs) and consequently, what troop choices you go with. A lot of guys make the mistake of just buying a buncha stuff they think are cool and don't realize they don't work well with eachother, and they end up only being able to use half their army in a normal game and it's mish-moshed and they get slaughtered. 

I started out going with one specific setup, and ended up getting some more diverse figures after a while (since I maxed out my figures of one style) so that I can bring a different army depending on who I'm facing but that gets expensive FAST, so yeah... stick with one style just to start.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks man. Hopefully I'll get that by the end of the summer, after a banjo and tube amp. Ahh, so much to pick up, so little money and time...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 19, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ The Space Hulk models were awesome  I have a cousin who has Space Hulk
> 
> Also, Shadey, those models arrived  I shall be putting up a thread soon



They arrived?

Awesome. Sauce


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yeah, between both of my in-laws, we've got 4 copies of Space Hulk.



Ah, that works quite nicely! That's a lot of plastic


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Um hello...I was wondering about starting up on 40k. I looked at the website a lot, and I think I want to go with Tenzeech's Chaos Space Marines. Any recommendations on a good way to start? Even though I live in a small town, I do have a Games Workshop store closeby. Thanks!



Randy's suggestion is definitely a good one.

That said, I'd have a look through the armies Codex (the individual rulebook) first. Even without the rules knowledge, it will give you an idea of the type of troops available to them 

Chaos Marines dedicated to Tzeench are pretty powerful, but they're a touch slow when moving, so that can be an issue. They can also be expensive (points-wise, not money wise ) which means you could have less models too. BUT, they are very powerful psykers (good psychic powers), and they're very tough with good weapons 

If you do decide that they are definitely what you're after, Randy's advice is pretty well perfect, I made the mistake of not buying the rulebook when I started, and as a result i went for ages not understanding the codexes properly


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you too, good sir. I won't be getting it within a month, but hopefully twill be min soon...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2010)

Not a worry dude, it really is an awesome game  Try going in to the Games Workshop and actually have a go in a game there, and a good look at all the Codexes  Well worth the effort


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 21, 2010)

Space Wolf player from 2nd Ed. onwards checking in. I dust off my army every decade or so to put boot to posterior.

Skyclaw packs how I love them, yes they die to a man but it's what they take out on the way in that makes for such entertainment.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah the Space Wolves  Nothing quite like playing space-vikings in a game  I've never actually looked at the codex, come to think of it... I really should... same with Orks.

I found out which Edition it was when I started playing too, apparently it was the middle of 3rd edition 40k when I first got my Fantasy stuff (Lizardmen and BRetonnia FTW ), and i started collecting soon after that  So I still have my 3rd Ed. Eldar and Tyrandis Codex, and th efirst Tau codex from when it was released


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I'm in there  If you'll look at the posts on that last page you'll see i'm active
> 
> I wish there was a way you could play Warhammer by correspondence, like Chess



I was mostly pointing that at Jym and Ian. 

But yeah, I just had the "correspondence" talk with my father in law the other day. It seems.... possible, but impractical.  I wish, though. That's part of why I tried Vassal. I keep getting impatient and forgetting all the rules and having to start learning all over again from scratch.


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Space Wolf player from 2nd Ed. onwards checking in. I dust off my army every decade or so to put boot to posterior.
> 
> Skyclaw packs how I love them, yes they die to a man but it's what they take out on the way in that makes for such entertainment.



Sweet deal. I got a set of 2nd and 3rd edition Space Marines from an old schooler friend of mine. Got any pictures of yours?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Not online sadly, I do have the dubious honour of having some of the earliest metal Terminators though, when they were nowhere near as bulky as they are now. I'll see if I can dig them out.

By the way Demoniac if you look through the 5th ed. Wolf Codex be prepared to laugh at how broken it is. Wolf Guard Battle Leader + Mark of the Wulfen + Wolf Tooth Necklace + Saga of the Warrior Born + Twin Wolf Claws

So D6 attacks + charge (Rending), hits on 3+ automatically, re-roll to hit or to wound if any miss (with a power weapon) and anything killed in HtH becomes an extra attack in the next round.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Holy shit!  That's insane  My current Witch Hunters Inquisitor lord is getting a bit that way...

I explained it to Randy, he pretty much gets to:
- Ignore the first wound every turn, irrespective of origin (shooting/assault/whatever)
- may assign any wounds suffered to one of his 3 acolytes before saves are taken
- his acolytes have "Mancatchers" which reduce the Attacks of any model in base contact with them by 1 to a minimum of 1, they also have carapace armour (3+ saves)
- gets a 2+ save against any psychic power
- may re-roll a single shooting attack per turn
- can destroy tanks when he's getting close to the assault (Inferno Pistol, same as melta weapons but only a pistols range)
- master-crafted Eviscerator (to all intents and purposes a power fist)

And courtesy of his retinue he gets a couple of stat bonuses too


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Well stacked sir, I applaud you.

The other sick variant, is to remove MotW and stick the guy on a Cyberwulf (for the extra strength, toughness and rending) and give him say a frost blade.

Njal Stormcaller is also sick, all psychic powers in the list one of which is Jaws of the World Wolf (not unique to him though). 

_As a psychic shooting attack, trace a stright line along the board, starting from the Rune Priest and ending 24" away. This line may pass through terrain. Monstrous creatures, beasts, cavalry, bikes and infantry models that are touched by this line must take an Initiative test.(bgb p.8) If the models fails the test, it is removed from play. Monstrous creatures subtract 1 from their dice roll due to their tremendous size and strength. A roll of a 6 is always a failure."_

Carnifex killer??? Oh most assuredly.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2010)

That's insane 

Yeah i seriously love the witch hunters, they are quite possibly the greatest assault army i've played (arguably/according to preference i suppose ), and with amazing models to boot


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> That's insane
> 
> Yeah i seriously love the witch hunters, they are quite possibly the greatest assault army i've played (arguably/according to preference i suppose ), and with amazing models to boot


 
Haven't really played in a while, but I belive Witch Hunters have been beefed up quite a bit. I know my mate Jim's SoB got quite a bit more tank when vows (?) etc were introduced.

One 4 way game (can't remember whether 3rd or 4th ed) we were playing is memorable though. Objective in middle, I'm in the bottom left, Necrons bottom right, SoB top left, Blood Angels top right.

Turn one Blood Angels start beating the ever living snot out of the SoB. I basically rhino rush the Necrons and deploy a metric asstonne(tm) of Grey Hunters plus Dude (aforementioned MotW plus twin mastercrafted lightning claws). Termies and Venerable Dreadnaught, advance towards objective.

Meanwhile 2 Skyclaw packs, sneak through cityscape to SoB flank, surprisngly unobserved.

Turn 2, I turn to Jim.

"Mate, you know what's in jump range."
"No what.......oh no!"
"You know what happens now don't you?"
<Facepalm>"Yep!"

Cue two squads of screaming power weapon equipped nutters, slamming into his flank. Yes they died to a man, but after slaughtering his command squad and two squad retinue it was so worth it.

He's never forgiven me for it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2010)

I think my greatest achievement was destroying an entire unit of Necron warriors with a single shot from a Chaos Space Marine Defiler's battle cannon... He didn't have them spaced out enough (fuck only knows why ), but all 12 of them were killed in one hit


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I think my greatest achievement was destroying an entire unit of Necron warriors with a single shot from a Chaos Space Marine Defiler's battle cannon... He didn't have them spaced out enough (fuck only knows why ), but all 12 of them were killed in one hit


 
I believe the British quote is "good shot sir!"


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> So D6 attacks + charge (Rending), hits on 3+ automatically, re-roll to hit or to wound if any miss (with a power weapon) and anything killed in HtH becomes an extra attack in the next round.



Hot damn, dude. I'm glad they're on my side. 

I've been considering getting a few squads of Space Wolves to 50/50 on some smaller games just for looks but damn, if that's how they roll... I might need some to beef up my assaulting.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> Hot damn, dude. I'm glad they're on my side.
> 
> I've been considering getting a few squads of Space Wolves to 50/50 on some smaller games just for looks but damn, if that's how they roll... I might need some to beef up my assaulting.


 
They're not all out assaulty as say the Blood Angels, I would get hold of the codex and have a look. What they do have are the sagas, which are very very snacky.

Codex: Space Wolves Reviewed 

This kind of gives a pretty fair view of what to expect.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 22, 2010)

> very very snacky.



Beardy to the maximum.....but I can definitely see the attraction


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Beardy to the maximum.....but I can definitely see the attraction


 
Absolutely, with braids and everything. Besides it can't be any worse than the 2nd Ed. Wolf Guard Termie Cyclone Missile Launcher + Assault Cannon combo.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 22, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Absolutely, with braids and everything. Besides it can't be any worse than the 2nd Ed. Wolf Guard Termie Cyclone Missile Launcher + Assault Cannon combo.





Yeah, Club Tournaments at the time because very interesting....


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup, opponent advances across battlefield. Let rip with Long Fangs and Wolf Guard, if anything is left afterwards in assault range, Blood Claws + Ragnar Blackmane. Made games a bit boring after a while.....


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> _As a psychic shooting attack, trace a stright line along the board, starting from the Rune Priest and ending 24" away. This line may pass through terrain. Monstrous creatures, beasts, cavalry, bikes and infantry models that are touched by this line must take an Initiative test.(bgb p.8) If the models fails the test, it is removed from play. Monstrous creatures subtract 1 from their dice roll due to their tremendous size and strength. A roll of a 6 is always a failure."_
> 
> Carnifex killer??? Oh most assuredly.





I need this.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> I need this.



We won't get into Thunderwolf Cavalry for the sake of your sanity.....like a bike squad on crack with 4 attacks standard that are rending.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2010)

^ THe Chaos Daemons have some stuff like that too... It's some of the Slaanesh guys it's 5 attacks per model that are rending, and that are cavalry, with a high Initiative to boot


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ THe Chaos Daemons have some stuff like that too... It's some of the Slaanesh guys it's 5 attacks per model that are rending, and that are cavalry, with a high Initiative to boot



It's nice to know that there is some other stuff that's equally as broken. It's a good counterpoint to the whole codex creep argument.

Edit: Sorry if I've hijacked the thread with my Sons of Russ centric ramblings. I've always loved the background and currently plotting my Deathwatch campaign of awesome (read plot will be broken immediately by the group of all the experienced and somewhat unhinged people, who've made gaming a blast for me in the last 15 years or so).


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey dude, that's what this thread was all about  I'm honestly just glad to see people nerd out as much as I do sometimes


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 24, 2010)

For those of you who enjoy tabletop RPGs. FFG have released their introductory adventure for Deathwatch as a free PDF download.

Fantasy Flight Games [News] - Don Your Wargear

Hitting a planet in the middle of a genestealer uprising?!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!! If only there were groups around here playing that


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Nice!! If only there were groups around here playing that



Full rules come out in August and my copy is already reserved.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

I just need people to play the actual game around here with 

Davey, I'll be trying my hand at the first Harlequins this weekend... see how they go


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 24, 2010)

I haven't played 40k in a looooong time. Have you guys played anyone with just a completely unbeatable army? My friends daemonhunter army would always tear anyone to shreds, in any game or situation. Every time man...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2010)

When I finally got around to actually playing a few games of 40k (as opposed to collecting/modelling them, and playing Fantasy), I never actually lost a game 

Witch Hunters I played most of them, and two as Chaos Marines. Never lost  I played few enough games though (10 maybe? Around there, give or take) that I brushed it off as luck, rather than tacticul genius 

Also, all the games were 2,000 point


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 25, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> I haven't played 40k in a looooong time. Have you guys played anyone with just a completely unbeatable army? My friends daemonhunter army would always tear anyone to shreds, in any game or situation. Every time man...


 
I don't believe that an army is unbeatable per se. A lot of 40K comes down to unit selection and knowing what your opponent is fielding. In a closed group, a player will normally have a pretty good idea of what everyone else will be playing and fielding. 

Case in point, a mate had a Choas Undecided army like that, he was tactically a good player but his real skill lay in optimising army lists to specifically deal with each player. He could still drop like a sack of shit if someone new turned up or another player changed his army list. Call it metagaming if you will, but everyone I think does it to a greater or lesser extent.

Again this is the reason that after many years I keep coming back to SMs and the Wolves in particular.

Shooty - covered.
Assaulty - covered.
Sneaky - covered.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 25, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I just need people to play the actual game around here with
> 
> Davey, I'll be trying my hand at the first Harlequins this weekend... see how they go



I have no idea what the new Codex rules are but back in the day they were absolutely death-on-legs to pretty much anything


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 25, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Full rules come out in August and my copy is already reserved.



Damn you for having an active gaming group! 

Both clubs in this area fell over some years ago and as the LARP scene is also somewhat stagnant I actually haven't played TT or LARP for about...5 or 6 years...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 25, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Damn you for having an active gaming group!
> 
> Both clubs in this area fell over some years ago and as the LARP scene is also somewhat stagnant I actually haven't played TT or LARP for about...5 or 6 years...


 
Bummer, in all honesty my main group is a bunch of misanthropic bastiches who I met through work and Uni not through any club.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 25, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> I have no idea what the new Codex rules are but back in the day they were absolutely death-on-legs to pretty much anything



They're still pretty good, but for a while they released an online codex _just_ for Harlequins, and (while small), they were seriously incredible 

Now they're lumped in with Eldar as an Elites choice just for some really fast moving close combat choices  Good still, just not as unique/awesome as they had them in the specific codex 

Still some of the most awesome models ever though, I love em.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 25, 2010)

That 3 or 4 page .pdf thing? Like a Beta Test Codex?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 25, 2010)

It was about 15 pages or so (i have a copy printed out ) and they were _insane._


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh go on, chuck me a copy if you can - I'd love to see if they were worse than the codex I ran with briefly - I seem to remember Solitaires in particular being worse than Eversor Assassins in close combat!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 26, 2010)

^ They were  The Solitaires laready had 4 attacks or so, but then they got to assault an additional 6", but for every unused inch of distance they got an extra attack (up to a maximum of +6 attacks)... 

Couple that with Powerblades, a Harlequins Kiss, and a shuriken pistol with bio-explosive ammunition, and you have the greatest assault unit in the game, that can kill any multi-wound model with a single successful wound, and that makes enemy models exlode and damage other models in that unit with it's gun, that can assault up to 8" and still get 10 attacks on the assault...

The downside? Terrible toughness and no "armour save" per se.

I'd do it 

I'll see if i can find the codex, it sounds to me like you're talking about the same one though.

EDIT: Here you go: http://billnapier.nfshost.com/images/Harlequins.pdf


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, so i might just be able to afford some new 40k stuff soon, as things have _finally_ picked up a bit (money-wise).

I am, however, having some trouble picking one army to use  I was originally going to go Black Templars to fit with the WItch Hunters ally thing, but I played a game against a mate the other day and used Eldar (which I haven't in _years_), and it was honestly really, really fun...

Which one?
Eldar?
or Black Templars?


----------



## joelozzy (Jul 11, 2010)

Black Templars cause they're easy to paint and they look brutal.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 12, 2010)

Aye it is tempting  But still, Eldar man... I do love Eldar...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I figured I may as well post it here as well  Been painting some of the stuff Shadey so kindly sent me... I've done a bit of neatening since I took the photos, but htey're more or less the same 

Warhammer shit pictures by Shotgun_Partisan - Photobucket


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2010)

My girlfriend and I went to the local store that has a bunch of tables last weekend and asked some of the nerds (Theres no getting around it, they were  ) if we could watch them play so we could learn. They were all really nice to us and we watched two games,
a 'Space Wolves' vs Orks and a Necrons vs Tyranid.

I sort of have the idea of how it works now, we didnt interrupt them. Samantha definitely wants to play as Space Marines of some sort, so it was good for her. Im not sure how all the dice rollings works still but it still looks fun, we're both excited to get in to it. We agreed to start when I got through training. She loves the hell out of boardgames/wargames so shes more of the driving force but I have a strong urge to build an eldar army.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 15, 2010)

^ Eldar are *AWESOME*  Seriously, every single unit is a specialist... You can have entire units of fucking anti-tank weapons (as opposed to the Space Marine usual of 1 per squad...), or entire units of snipers etc..

The game gets _way_ less confusing once you're actually playing, and having to go through the motions yourself  Get a rulebook and just have a read through it, it's not as boring as it sounds, and even once you start playing, the book has a reference section in the back to keep open at all times anyway 

I still need a job, but once I _do_ have one, I'm starting an Imperial Guard army


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2010)

Well... job interview today. Hopefully this leads to an actual job and gratuitous amounts of disposable income


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2010)

I need more Ravenwing bikes but I'm ball deep in a guitar build that's eating my funds.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Disregard guitars, acquire the Emperors' Chosen.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Heh. I finally found The Thread, again.

So, while I was gone I started my Blood Ravens project army which consists of:
Librarian
Terminator Chaplain
Terminator Squad
Ironclad Dreadnought in Drop Pod(DCCW w/Heavy Flamer, Seismic Hammer w/Meltagun and Ironclad Assault Launchers. I'd just like to point out that this guy kills ANYTHING he comes into contact with. He regularly kills double his points in any given game)
Dreadnought in Drop Pod
2 Tactical Squads in Drop Pods
Bolter Scout Squad
Sniper Scout Squad
Scout Bike Squad

The scout bike squad adds a new dimension to the army. They're well worth considering and the cluster mines are really handy. They're very much a psychological and position based unit, although the 3 Astartes grenade launchers rapid firing at 12" can make anything hurt.

I'm finished with the Blood Ravens. They really were just a concept army and were great fun to build and to play with and I'll only really be using them for fun games since all but 3 squads deepstrike.

Now, I'm focusing more on the Chaos side of things again. I want to finish painting my Word Bearers and start a small renegade army using Imperial Guard rules. I'm mostly in it to make some Cultists.

If I'm making Cultists I have 3 options: 1- Use the Lost and The Damned datasheet and only be able to use them in Apocolypse. 2- Use them as Conscripts with Chenkov for the wave after wave of bodies rushing forward. 3- Use them as Penal Legion since Penal Legion seems to be based on close combat more than anything else. What do you think?

Also, I'm thinking about making a chaos aspiring champion to lead the army and using Colonel "Ironhand" Straken's rules. It would certainly be interesting to see a CSM with a shotgun. 




Demoniac said:


> Disregard guitars, acquire the Emperors' Chosen.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Sounds good dude  Scouts and scout bikes really are handy units, far more "specialist" options than the standard Marine variants  (My Penitent Engines experienced a mighty ass-whooping the other day from a unit of Scouts with Meltaguns and Sniper Rifles )


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Sounds good dude  Scouts and scout bikes really are handy units, far more "specialist" options than the standard Marine variants  (My Penitent Engines experienced a mighty ass-whooping the other day from a unit of Scouts with Meltaguns and Sniper Rifles )



Indeed.

Although, I need HALP with my Cultists. I know I'm going to build them with flagellant bodies and Forgeworld renegade weapon arms.
Except one in ten will be possessed and their clothes will be brown. What should I count them as?


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Wait... are you asking what you should count the weapons as?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Wait... are you asking what you should count the weapons as?



Nope, what unit they should count as.



ZeroSignal said:


> If I'm making Cultists I have 3 options: 1- Use the Lost and The Damned datasheet and only be able to use them in Apocolypse. 2- Use them as Conscripts with Chenkov for the wave after wave of bodies rushing forward. 3- Use them as Penal Legion since Penal Legion seems to be based on close combat more than anything else. What do you think?
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about making a chaos aspiring champion to lead the army and using Colonel "Ironhand" Straken's rules. It would certainly be interesting to see a CSM with a shotgun.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Aaaahh, I see.

I'd say Penal Legion. In addition to the close combat options, it adds to the fluff appropriateness using the Flagellant bodies, and it also makes sense using them as CSM as they're already criminals, and it seems more likely that they would turn to Chaos.

EDIT: Also, the Penal Legion rules are awesome, and it would make for some interesting painting options


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 31, 2010)

I know this is 40k
but the new Fantasy rule book is pretty sweet. Im thinking of starting up a lil army.

so far im looking into

Chaos Warriors (sooo bad ass)
Wood Elves
Vampire Counts

perhaps that makes no sense BUT cmon awesome.

+1 to black templars, they are totally badass.
But i may go back to chaos..they were my first love. or perhaps ill keep one foot on both sides of the fence.

i want to try out the Hellfire Volley thing, where you have 3 of the Flamer tanks (redeemers?) and you cross their fire and they make one giant plume of flame that destroys everything regardless.

it was called like a formation fire or something

i think it was in Apocalypse expansion. Against a giant horde of tyranid...that would be amazing.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aaaahh, I see.
> 
> I'd say Penal Legion. In addition to the close combat options, it adds to the fluff appropriateness using the Flagellant bodies, and it also makes sense using them as CSM as they're already criminals, and it seems more likely that they would turn to Chaos.
> 
> EDIT: Also, the Penal Legion rules are awesome, and it would make for some interesting painting options



Yeah. They're definitely not going to be painted as criminals. I just want them to behave like Cultists would. You see, the Conscripts are cheap and plentiful and with a Chenkov I can have unlimited numbers of them. However, with their lasguns and WS and BS 2 they're shooty based and pretty crap at combat. The Penal Legion makes more sense from the stats standpoint but they are fairly expensive for a unit which I want to consider absolute fodder and a meat shield for my Word Bearers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Consider them a meat shield that may end up useful as well 

EDIT: The Conscripts are useless. Even as meat shields I just personally could not spend the points on them when, really, htey're going to do NOTHING useful  (Like you said; WS:2, BS:2, and S:3 lasguns...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> I know this is 40k
> but the new Fantasy rule book is pretty sweet. Im thinking of starting up a lil army.
> 
> so far im looking into
> ...



I was thinking of starting up Fantasy again too this edition (again, job allowing), but I was hoping to get back into my old Lizardmen, and the new models/rulebook are pretty awful... Same goes for Dark Elves (I _loved_ the last edition rulebook, but the new one is awful ).

Out of those three, I'd personally go Vampire Counte  Tons of fuck-off cheap units with amazing Lords and Heroes who can summon MORE cheap as fuck units during the game


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Consider them a meat shield that may end up useful as well



Touché... The only problem is that Penal Legion only come in squads of 10. I'd much prefer for them to come in squads of 20, but hey...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Worth it still I think. A decent, interesting looking unit with some actual potential. If you're playing a big enough game, you can always take 2 units instead of 1 as well  (so you have 20 of them...)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Worth it still I think. A decent, interesting looking unit with some actual potential. If you're playing a big enough game, you can always take 2 units instead of 1 as well  (so you have 20 of them...)



Yeah. I'd plan on taking plenty of them.

But check out the Lost and The Damned rules. They're perfect for Cultists:
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...rines_Datasheet_-_The_Lost_and_the_Damned.pdf


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Aye, they are pretty good.

Still, I think the Penal legion is a more interesting alternative. But that's just me  EDIT: Although those Mutants are pretty cheap...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aye, they are pretty good.
> 
> Still, I think the Penal legion is a more interesting alternative. But that's just me  EDIT: Although those Mutants are pretty cheap...



Cheap is good. Especially since they're supposed to be meat shields. I think what I'll do is build them so that they're usable for all three and all I have to do is swap their unit type and numbers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Now _that_ sounds like a plan 

I'm set on starting a Death Korps of Krieg army as soon as I can. I've also written up like 5 special character rules for Witch Hunters and Imperial Guard that I'd like to convert models for


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Now _that_ sounds like a plan
> 
> I'm set on starting a Death Korps of Krieg army as soon as I can. I've also written up like 5 special character rules for Witch Hunters and Imperial Guard that I'd like to convert models for



Sounds awesome, man. Expensive, but awesome.

I'd keep the Witch Hunters stuff fairly simple since an Inquisistion Codex is only a year away.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I don't paln on getting any actual "units" for the WH until the new codex, but I may buy supplies to cut apart and use to model the special characters I've done  (sisters Repentia for the Eviscerators, a couple more inquisitor models, something to use for heads etc.. etc.. EDIT: And Green Stuff... lots of green stuff )

Thankfully all I have to get that's unique to the Death Korps are the Infantry and Rough Riders; the rest I can get from Maelstromgames (tanks and whatnot ) thank god


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Thankfully all I have to get that's unique to the Death Korps are the Infantry and Rough Riders; the rest I can get from Maelstromgames (tanks and whatnot ) thank god



You're welcome on the Maelstrom games thing, btw.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah seriously man, thanks so much for that.

I sit on there obsessing over what I _wish_ I could get  (Seriously though, when I do end up with money to spend on this, it's going to help so, so very much.)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, by the way, this is how I'm going to build them but with brown robes:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 on Maelstrom and Russian-Themed Airsoft.......!! 

I haven't followed much Warhammer news of late so the news of an Inquisitorial Codex is new to me and although various fans have released their (sometimes ridiculously OP'd) versions I couldn't find many links to working articles.

Any help guys?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> +1 on Maelstrom and Russian-Themed Airsoft.......!!
> 
> I haven't followed much Warhammer news of late so the news of an Inquisitorial Codex is new to me and although various fans have released their (sometimes ridiculously OP'd) versions I couldn't find many links to working articles.
> 
> Any help guys?



Warhammer 40,000 News & Rumour Discussion - WarSeer

You'll find that more than helpful. 

And Russian themed Airsoft does indeed rock socks!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

(I've wanted an SVD since I started shooting many years ago...!!)

/ontopic

Thanks man, I shall check that out. I did briefly peruse DakkaDakka and a couple of other forums but WarSeer seems to be less dribble, more informed opinion


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2010)

I joined Dakka not too long ago... I've never heard/seen more bitching, whingeing and moaning in my fucking life. I don't go there often 

I hope the new =I= codex(es) is/are good. If they compiled it all into a single "uber-Inquisitor" boook that would be pretty awesome, but only if they kept the options separate from each other (so you could still take, say, an Ordo Hereticus army separate from an Ordo Malleus), and then have some sort of universal options for all of them (Assassins, the Inquisitorial Stormtroopers etc..).

EDIT: And from the link it looks like they're going to cut a lot of the Inquisition units from the codex  That sucks.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 29, 2010)

Apologies for the bump.

Did a search and it seemed like an appropriate thread. 
I went to Games Day for the first time in my life on Sunday (I've been collecting for 17 years but I have never gone before :S). Did anyone else go? I found the whole event enjoyable (also spent my RG2228 fund on forge world!)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 29, 2010)

Imalwayscold said:


> Apologies for the bump.
> 
> Did a search and it seemed like an appropriate thread.
> I went to Games Day for the first time in my life on Sunday (I've been collecting for 17 years but I have never gone before :S). Did anyone else go? I found the whole event enjoyable (also spent my RG2228 fund on forge world!)



No need to apologise. You're making a reasonable post and the last post was only a few weeks ago.

I didn't go, but a friend of mine got into the finals in Golden Daemon. I was very chuffed for him. Was there anything new from the Ultramarines movie stand? Their last trailer was abysmal...


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations to him . What model did he enter exactly? I had a good look at the GD entries so I may have seen it (the guy who won the slayer sword was nowhere near the best diorama entry but nvm, its the judges decision).

I unfortunatly didn't get into the Ultramarines move screening, the ques were obscene  and I had far too many things to see and do then attempt to wait for it. I did read that something different was played in there though. Other then that the same old trailer where you see Ultras getting pasted was being played everywhere.

I saw the THQ screening of the space marine game and it looked great fun, I shall be eagerly awaiting that. Having a 10 minute conversation with Rick Priestley had to be my personal highlight, hes a humble bloke and he answered some very interesting plot holes in the fluff.

I picked up a pre-release of the Deathwatch Game. If any of you guys like D&D I would recommend picking it up, My friends and I have had a few fun games already and I'm looking forward to playing it more. Incidently I thinking it is out now, so god knows what buying it early by a matter of days achieved 

By the way I'm loving your russian-themed airsoft squad! My friends and I did a specific mercenary themed group a few years back (serious rag-tag camo, extras and guns, but it looked great). Unfortunatly we don't play it anymore but I'm hoping to take it up again sometime in the near future.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2010)

Imalwayscold said:


> Congratulations to him . What model did he enter exactly? I had a good look at the GD entries so I may have seen it (the guy who won the slayer sword was nowhere near the best diorama entry but nvm, its the judges decision).
> 
> I unfortunatly didn't get into the Ultramarines move screening, the ques were obscene  and I had far too many things to see and do then attempt to wait for it. I did read that something different was played in there though. Other then that the same old trailer where you see Ultras getting pasted was being played everywhere.
> 
> ...



He entered a red killa kan (on the GW website!) and a white master of the fleet. Both were painted beautifully. He was nice enough to bring me back the Blood Ravens' transfers sheet the Games Day model (going to be used as a rabble rouser for my cultists and as a 40k scale Inquisitor character).

Oddly enough he didn't see the Ultramarines trailer either.  He was also disgusted with the last trailer too.

Heh, I was making a Deathwatch kill team to be used as a Sternguard veteran squad in my Blood Ravens. 

Thanks for the kind words about the Airsoft team. We haven't been playing enough lately but we're just in it for the fun rather than the "win".


----------



## Jontain (Oct 1, 2010)

Jontain's Gallery - My abaddon

Blood for the blood god, that is all.


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2010)

Soooo... new Dark Eldar? Thoughts?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2010)

Just played Witch Hunters today (all SoB, to be specific). SoB are totally broken when they use 3 exorcists and everything melta. Faith Points and army composition are bent. It's impossible to kill them in close combat with power weapons because they just make their armour saves invulnerable, if they can't wound me they just increase their strength, if I'm faster than them they just increase their initiative and they're only 11pts? Bent. Boo-urns.



Randy said:


> Soooo... new Dark Eldar? Thoughts?



Should be awesome. Epitome of the glass hammer army (up there with Daemons). I don't think it would be that broken since it's being written by Phil Kelly. Also, the new models are bootiful.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Oct 5, 2010)

The new incubi are compensating for something .

Other then that I was pleasently suprised by how the models came out. More so looking like corsair eldar as they should. Rather then the old models which are some of the worst models they have made in a long time imo (then again when 3rd edition first came out I thought they looked the proverbial tits and I wanted an army of them).

If you want a broken army zerosignal, I'm not sure if you guys play fantasy too. But have you seen the 200 man skaven slave unit? Last I heard they were thinking of banning it at tourneys because there is literally *nothing* that can get rid of it off the board (and if some miraculous unit wasnt really bothered by them and was happily hacking through them, he will have to spend all game doing it). The only thing I've managed to get rid of most of the slaves by, was with a 100 man chaos chosen unit. Just for most of the slaves too explode, murdering the chosen and then my opponent bringing another unit of them on the board :S


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Eldar revisited? I've got a Lillith Hesperax (sp?) lurking around here somewhere, and a couple of squads of witches.....might be worth me breaking out the brushes for!


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like to do a small 500 points of Dark Eldar just to have something different to paint.


----------



## bjjman (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anybody know a good place in the US to buy WH40K stuff online? Ill be over there soon and this thread has had me thinking I might want to pick up the new rules and some models and get back into the hobby. Like most things, everythings much cheaper in the US and the Aussie dollar is doing well so I guess nows the time.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 7, 2010)

Store Finder | Games Workshop

Try that


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

The new Dark Eldar look fucking phenomenal. Like actual reavers/Eldar pirates/leftovers of the fall as opposed to... ?

Wasn't a fan of the look of the old models at all.


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm curious because there was a Ran custom getting an Imperial logo inlaid on the fret board, quite a few people knew what it was, so I think there is interest around here. 

I recently took up the Dark Angels but am using Tau for the time being as my army needs to be painted an assembled. I always thought it was lame until actually played a couple games. So, who plays what!


----------



## ASoC (Sep 11, 2012)

I play Necrons, nothing more metal


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 11, 2012)

I got absolutely thrashed by Necrons last Sunday. Granted it was my second game but I almost knocked the table over when a squad of five destroyers died...and got back up.


----------



## skeels (Sep 11, 2012)

'Ere we go!
Used to play a lot of WH40K. Space Orks. Didn't have a lot of money to buy all their stuff so I made a lot of my own! 

DIY FTW!
WAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 11, 2012)

I used to play 40k as well, Tyranids!  Gave up on it a long time ago though, I only got in to it because my friend was a huge fan. Gah, so much nostalgia! Sitting at Games Workshop all day, doing homework and painting figures. Those were the days....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2012)

I miss the hell out of Warhammer but don't have the time to invest in it so I haven't played in nearly 10 years. Even back then as a kid I was a pretty decent painter, too.  I still have my Tau, Orcs & Goblins, and High Elves, but I only ever played with my Tau regularly and did a few games for fun with my cousins with my Orcs & Goblins. I'm feeling nostalgic as fuck now. 

Another fun thing me and my friends did was kind of make up our own version of Inquisitor which was much more simple and a HELL of a lot more fun when done right. Basically here were the rules:
-Everything is determined by your dice roll (1 being a bad result and 6 being a great one) and the person to your left is your "DM" (the person who determines what happens after you roll for your action).
-You have 6 actions a turn. Moving 6" is 1 action, and you can also do chain actions (If you try to move somewhere and roll a 1, you would trip and fall on your ass and then you can roll again to see if you break anything, and that would count as a single action).

Most of the time it was just a free for all where 6 of us would grab a single Space Marine and start out with just Bolt Pistols and then look for new gear to kill each other which. One of my favourite games involved my Marine having lost his leg to a landmine, replacing it with a railroad spike, finding a Heavy Bolter, and when trying to get into position to fire on my one friend, the railroad spike sank into the mud and I was half way stuck in the ground shooting the bolter wildly.  Another one I just kept trying my luck and praying to various Chaos Gods to grant me some kind of awesome power but kept rolling crap numbers and turned into a pile of goo eventually. Then I finally rolled good enough to be returned to my regular form, only to push my luck again and be turned back into goo. 

Another AWESOME game type we had was using the same rules as above but it was a survival game where there was literally 80+ "zombie" models and my buddy made a city block with a bunch of buildings as a board.

Man, I miss the good old days.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 12, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I got absolutely thrashed by Necrons last Sunday. Granted it was my second game but I almost knocked the table over when a squad of five destroyers died...and got back up.



If you think 'Crons are bad, I'd hate to hear how you feel about Tyranids  Cheapest army in the game, IMO. My friend plays them like an asshole


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Used to play epic many moons ago, back when it was the second edition.

I was a naff painter so epic suitred me fine, not to meniton fielding titans was fun not to mention Land Raiders.

Space Wolves every time.

Play myself abit of Dawn of War form time to time and just finished the SPace Marine game on the PS3. Wasn't as bad as it could have been. Pity it was the Ultramarines, they are never any fun.


----------



## sahaal (Sep 12, 2012)

used to play, still have my old Chaos Marines army around here somewhere


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to play WH40K, but I really enjoyed Necromunda, which was gang warfare rather than armies, along with an levelling-up element. Had a group of 5 of us do a long series of games and was great fun!


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 12, 2012)

I've played 40k, fantasy and mordheim, my girlfriend bought the limited edition dreadfleet box last year and i love the idea of inquisitor. Fantasy is my game really but 40k was my first love. Dark Angels are the tits, i'm really looking forward to the new boxed game, the new HQ models look awesome. Similar taste in Tau as well, i fell in love with them when they first came out and once totalled an imperial guard army in 2 turns by having two free turns of shooting while they were out of range and making the most of them having low armour saves.

I'm thinking of getting another dark angels force together, made mostly of assault marines led by a chaplain...


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Played a few games of Necromunda, really good fun. I like the RPG elements in regards to your surving gangers getting xp and upgrading them.

That was a good touch


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 12, 2012)

played wayyy back in the day, i forged up some crazy tanks and had all kinds of modded rules for the wacky stuff i used to build with random parts. ohh and it was just generic space marines.
i played lots of librarians too, which was fun.
plus the shop we played at, some dude made a huge play board and donated it to the shop, which was cool. 

my one buddy played tau, and wrecked people with his army.

good times, but its wayyy to expensive and time consuming to help.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't played in about 4 years, but I have Black Templars and Sisters of Battle/Inquisition. No time to paint or glue and reglue the metal models anymore, because those things always fell apart. And it took quite up a bit of the guitar fund. 

I keep trying to get back into it, but the nearest GW is too far away.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 12, 2012)

Used to play Tau and Chaos mainly, unfortunately haven't touched them in a fair few years unfortunately.


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 12, 2012)

Not to mention the latest Sisters codex was a bunch of years ago and only published in White Dwarf.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 12, 2012)

I tihnk I might hunt down a copy of Adeptus Titanicus, for some old school heretic bashing.


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to make my own space marine chapters. I had a million novels too


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2012)

Oddkid said:


> I've played 40k, fantasy and mordheim, my girlfriend bought the limited edition dreadfleet box last year and i love the idea of inquisitor. Fantasy is my game really but 40k was my first love. Dark Angels are the tits, i'm really looking forward to the new boxed game, the new HQ models look awesome. Similar taste in Tau as well, i fell in love with them when they first came out and once totalled an imperial guard army in 2 turns by having two free turns of shooting while they were out of range and making the most of them having low armour saves.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting another dark angels force together, made mostly of assault marines led by a chaplain...


Forgot about Mordheim! My local store (which doesn't exist anymore  rightinthechildhood.jpg) ran a pretty long campaign of Mordheim when I used to go and I had a Skaven warband, It was a lot of fun to see how everyone in the warband would be affected into the next game.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 12, 2012)

Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to have a small Dark Angel and (Fantasy) Chaos army but then I started playing guitar and going out with friends and most of my stuff ended up at friends places or the basement... Whenever I'm listening to Bolt Thrower or see threads like this I kinda miss it. The game was fun but what I liked most was painting and assembling the minis.


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2012)

Anybody remember Space Hulk?


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to play all that shit. 40K, Fantasy, Blood Bowl, Gothic etc

40K armies - I had orcs and chaos space marines,
Fantasy - Had massive undead and skaven armies (4000+ points), chaos daemon and dwarf armies too. 

I would like to play 40K Necrons now just cos I wanna use doomscythes. However, I have neither the time or anyone to play it with. 

I stopped because the store (Cyberdyne) I played at closed down and I hated playing in Games Workshop stores. 

Shame really.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 7 or 8 half un painted cases full of it all. I use to work there so I took advantage of the staff discount because their prices are absolutely stupid. 
I was heavily into 40k and Fantasy with 1 case of LOTR for painting because minitures like the cave troll and the orcs were awesome.
I was also into Mordheim and have a few warbands around the place as well as an EPIC Demonhunter army. Not epic as in "that was epic", epic as in "check out my demonhunter army for the game epic".


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 12, 2012)

My older cousin does alot of 40k. He does all the buildin and painting of the figures. I get to play sometimes when I'm around him. I just get hold of the video games and the designs and stories are really interesting


----------



## Jontain (Sep 13, 2012)

This is my Abbadon, such a badass, I wish I had the patience/cash to paint all of my models to this standard.

Only ever really played 40k, my chaos army included:-

HQ
Abbadon the Despoiler
Chaos Lord
Chaos Sorcerer 
Fabius Bile + 5 'Test subject' Marines

Tatical
5 x 10 man Chaos Marine Squads (Each with a Havoc heavy weapons)
1 x 20 man Khrone Beserker Squad inc. Champion
1 x Chaos Rihno support tank

Assault
1 x Daemon Rider (bike)
8 x Chaos bikes
1 x Raptor Squad (older models)
2 x Converted to Chaos Land Speeders (one tornado, one with chain gun)

Heavy 
1 x 5 man Terminator Squad
1 x Chaos Predator tank
1 x Chaos Dreadnaught
1 x Converted to Chaos Dreadnaught
1 x 3 man squad of Obliterators

Ahh memories...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 13, 2012)

^that is a big list of chaos that makes my Tau shake in their battlesuits.


----------



## tm20 (Sep 13, 2012)

used to play with my Dark Angels army in primary school, haven't played in years and i've forgotten the rules (not that i fully understood how to play the game anyways XD) i still do like to paint and collect though, i'm thinking about a Tyranid Carnifex as my next project


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 13, 2012)

^I regret never buying a Carnifex when they remade them just to paint and to have. They look so goddamn cool now. 

This thread is killing me with the nostalgia overload.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2018)

Huge necrobump.

Haven't played in ages but I'm seeing the rollout of 'Kill Team', a much smaller variant of the standard 40k format.

https://www.warhammer-community.com...ame-youve-been-waiting-forgw-homepage-post-2/

Standard rules are fun but having the kitchen table taken up for 10s of hours or multiple days became unsustainable. This is really tempting though. Its like the 'Lunchbox Amp' of wargaming.


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 11, 2018)

I've been listening to the audio books for 2+ years now, one random book here and there but then back to the wh40k stuff..I've gone through almost the entire Heresy now. I just cant get enough of this universe. Some friends are doing the table top stuff and have tried to get me into it, im not sure i have enough energy for another hobby or if its entierly for me. If I would get an army it would be Mechanicus tho!


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2018)

Welcome 

Thats one reason why the Kill Team format is appealing to me. Five to ten basic figures and a modest piece of terrain seems like a nice way to try an army out and see what you like. I know spending all the money for 20+ figures, heroes, vehicles, etc. then having to paint them before you can play a real-ish game to see how you like the game or your specific army was daunting.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 12, 2018)

I've been thinking about WH40k recently. I know of some people that play and they said 8e is really solid. And my parents just found all my Tau models in their basement after doing some cleanup.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> I've been thinking about WH40k recently. I know of some people that play and they said 8e is really solid. And my parents just found all my Tau models in their basement after doing some cleanup.



Nice! I'm considering a small Tau army or just a squad for Kill Team as my next project. I know you were active in this thread before but it's a lot to sift through, any pics or a list of what you got? Any recommendations for something Kill Team-esque, meaning medium size, lots of range and line of sight etc.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 12, 2018)

It's been many a moon since I've played, my dude.  I think last time I did was shortly after Tau was introduced, so around 2002-3.

Not too sure how exactly Kill Team runs but Tau were always best at a distance, any kind of close combat spelled certain doom for them. I always preferred the longer range pulse rifles over the carbines, though if that's an option.

Quick list of what I ran:

HQ - Commander in Crisis Battlesuit

Elite - 2 x Crisis Battlesuit team

Troops - 2 squads of 12 Fire Warriors with drones
- 1 squad of Kroot Carnivores

Fast Attack - 1 squad of Pathfinders with marker lights and drones
- 1 Devilish troop transport

Heavy - 3 independent Broadside Battlesuits
- 1 Krootox
- 1 Hammerhead gunship

My Crisis suits always had plasma rifles and missile pods and maybe a fusion blaster for heavy armor/vehicles, always with shield generators too. Same went for the Broadsides. I didn't find too much use in the burst cannon when I was almost always going up against Space Marine or Chaos armies and needed something to cut through armor.

If I get back into it, I'm gonna try running an armored corps. troop and see how it goes. Would include only 2 small squads of 6 Fire Warriors and maybe a small squad of Pathfinders for support and marking targets and the rest would be 2 man squads of battlesuits. Not sure what minimum army requirements are anymore but back in 3E they were always 1 HQ and 2 Troop choices and then whatever else you wanted. Also don't know what points cap people are running.

I'm curious what the new drone units do, I only remember attack drones and shield drones which were super basic, but by the look of it there's a handful of new ones they introduced.


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2018)

Details of Kill Team are out. I'm digging the pace

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2018/07/14/kill-team-rules-101/


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 16, 2018)

After reading that overview, it's hard to say how Tau would play out there. I can see Pulse Carbines being way more useful for a mobile hit and run squad, along with the pulse grenades being integrated into the Carbine should help them in close combat and against charges. But the Pulse Rifle would give a range advantage against most other squads which would let you shoot at people sooner, assuming it would be a smaller playing field.

With the way they describe charging and close combat, I think that the Pulse Carbines would be a better fit for a squad of Fire Warriors.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 22, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread for the umpteenth time and suggesting that it get moved to the Gaming sub-forum since there's a recent tabletop games thread there already? (@Randy)

A friend of a friend has a group he's playing with, and I feel like doing something with my dudes instead of having them sit in a box in my basement. So I've spent the last couple of weeks looking up how to strip paint from my old minis and new colour schemes for them. I've found many posts saying that soaking them for a day in watered down Dettol and then scrubbing with an old toothbrush works, and today at my local hobby shop the person working there suggesting using Green Stuff. So I'll be trying both of those on some of my old stuff and seeing how it works. As usual, I'm posting before I actually do anything. 

Here's what my Tau currently look like, painted about 16 years ago. Always liked how Dark Angel's Green looked, especially with black and grey, but the red lenses and lights made it look far too Xmasy, and the paint work is lacking to say the least.













IMG_20190222_161038



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019


















IMG_20190222_161027



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019






I looked up some different colour combinations of other models and even just design swatches to get some ideas and narrowed it down to the circles colours here:













E1rBGLT__02



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019


















E1rBGLT__01



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019






Think I'm gonna go for a light grey/blueish grey theme for my battlesuit-heavy list, like so:













Pg_tau_fig39



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019






But I also like a dark grey with orange accents like this (more so the first one)













Taufirewarriors2



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019


















9fe6ce23ca193563240d3244a99f866b--tau-warhammer-tau-empire



__ BlackMastodon
__ Feb 22, 2019






I may end up doing the greyish/brown and orange for Stealth Suits and Pathfinders, but for now I need to spend a shit load of money on paints and test out on some old scrap pieces and drones I still have.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 5, 2019)

So I picked up some Simple Green and have had a few models soaking in that for the past 48 hours. 

Results of scrubbing after 24 hours:












IMG_20190305_181239



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181247



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181313



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181332



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019






Not the best but okay for larger flat areas. Let's see what 48 hours does:












IMG_20190305_181825



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181829



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181748



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019


















IMG_20190305_181800



__ BlackMastodon
__ Mar 5, 2019






As you can tell, it loosens up some of the glue in the process. Not sure how this will go with the finer detail stuff, I may get a small metal scraper, like the one dentists use, to try to get at some of the finer lines. I just hope I can salvage these because I really don't want to buy new kits.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 13, 2019)

This universe should be made into a full action movie! Give it a rest with the Marvel/DC stuff, we need some space marine gore for adults.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 13, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> This universe should be made into a full action movie! Give it a rest with the Marvel/DC stuff, we need some space marine gore for adults.



I don't know much about this stuff, but I would totally watch said movie.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2019)

I mean, I'd watch it too but I dunno how much there would be to the moves beside "For the Emperor! *explosions*" or "Blood for the blood God! *gore*"


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 13, 2019)

Given how you have the really intricate Imperium politics, the rather enigmatic will of the Emperor, the Mechanica and a horde of factions and beliefs within the Imperium, I'd find it quite the waste to see the movie being all about astartes blowing up evil chaos manifestations or xenos. I mean, all it would need to be every B series action movie ever is a chick psyker with humongous boobs that somehow has this proclivity to walk around chaos controlled worlds semi-naked.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> So I picked up some Simple Green and have had a few models soaking in that for the past 48 hours.



Cleaning came out good. TBH, those old metal models seem to have less crisp detail work than some of the newer plastic stuff anyway, I think they're just about ready for a new coat as they are.  Are you going with genuine GW paints for these?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks, I'm pretty satisfied but I'm still gonna do a bit scraping in the lines and see how much work it is. I was also pretty surprised to see how dull the metal pathfinder looked around the edges, so it really looks like they stepped up their game on the plastic models in the last decade. Yeah I picked up some GW paints for the grey/blue theme, I wanted to try out their new paints to see how the different types really work out (base, layers, shades, etc.). Also need to get some brushes since the ones I have are just a variety pack for water colours, so just about all of them are too big. Always gonna feel the sting of how expensive their supplies can get to be.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2019)

I hear ya'. I do everything on a budget when possible but when I was really into 40k, my brother in law and I A/B'd GW paints with other stuff and it's hard to find paint with the same amount of coverage that's still thin enough to get all the details and come in under just buying their stuff.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 14, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> I mean, I'd watch it too but I dunno how much there would be to the moves beside "For the Emperor! *explosions*" or "Blood for the blood God! *gore*"



Well, its not like the other action movies are wonders of script and story... Personally, I prefer simpler stories for this genre. Let the existential stuff stay at the Sundance and other festival movies that I watch.


----------

